# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [CPC] IRL CPC et GC le week end du 18-19-20 Mai sur Paris

## Vaaahn

*Canardiennes, canardiens:* 

Un GC récidive et va lancer une nouvelle IRL sur Paris *pendant le week end de la Pentecôte*. Un bon moment pour se marrer tous ensemble avec ces voisins vizuniens qui ne sont pas si différent au fond, surtout après quelques verres (l'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé ... et pour son e-reputation aussi).

Cette *IRL GC* se déroule le _dimanche 19 Mai_ avec un emploi du temps bien chargé.

Mais comme il n'y a pas que des parisiens qui seront là, en profiter juste 24h ça fait un peu chiche, je vous proposerais d'en profiter en faisant une IRL entre Canards tout le reste du week-end (_samedi 18_ et _lundi 20_) pour rentabiliser le voyage et en profiter à fond !!!


*Organisation (proposition de ma part, à définir suivant les dispos/possibilités) :* 
Arrivée des canards le *samedi midi*/*début d'après-midi* sur la capitale. Point de rendez-vous à définir en début d'après-midi avec _ballade parisienne la journée_. Faire les gros touriste en somme (oui ça inclus de marcher ...).*Samedi soir*, on bouffe et boit ensemble. _Bar à tapas ambiance_ soirée décontracte grignotage ou plutôt un _bon restaurant/bonne table_ pour s'en mettre plein la panse suivant l'envie.La suite du *samedi soir* peut s'organiser en _boite_ ou _bar dansant_ ou _grand appart chez quelqu'un_ (pas moi en tout cas  ::P: ). A tenir en compte que le dimanche ne sera pas de tout repos.Le *dimanche * c'est RDV *13h gare du Nord* pour aller direction _un paintball à Pontoise_ (nord ouest de Paris) tous ensemble avec les *GC* (prévoir une trentaine d'euros pour l'activité). Horaires non négociable, le trajet est un peu long et les trains ne passent pas toutes les 2 minutes.*Après le paintball*, pour ceux qui veulent, direction _une piscine dans l'Est parisien_ (j'ai pas l'adresse encore) avec plusieurs bassins, hammams et saunas. Places limités, possibilités que ce soit blindé, mais on appellera un peu avant pour checker ça. Prévoir une dizaine d'euros pour 2h de barbotage.Ensuite, quartier libre pour casser la croûte. Je sens une bonne organisation à l'arrache suivant où nous seront.Le clou de la journée, *RDV 21h* (jusqu'à 1h) au _Dernier Bar Avant la Fin du Monde_ en plein centre de Paris, à Châtelet. Et là on ([WL]Ellundrine pour le citer) vous sort le grand jeu : privatisation de la salle Médiévale uniquement pour GC avec surprise au niveau boisson.Pour terminer le week-end, je vous propose le *lundi midi* d'aller _bruncher dans Paris_ (lieu à définir suivant le nombre de survivants) pour se remettre des affres de la veille, se relancer les dossiers et autres joyeusetés.


*Bref* : 
T'es grave chaud pour te la coll... venir sur la capitale rencontrer ces charrs, norns, sylvaris ou autres nab...asuras, Canards ou GC, avec qui tu t'es enfermé dans des donjons, tu as poutré du ruskofs ou exploré la Tyrie en long, en large et en travers?

Go remplir _-> ce doodle <-_ avec votre pseudo forum !!! Surtout choisissez les options du week-end que vous préfériez. Ça servira à moi pour nous organiser et à voir avec Ellundrine pour les activités du dimanche.
Si vous avez possibilités d'héberger des coincoins, ajouter un post ci-après avec les détails de vos couchages (je ferais un listing dans ce post).Enfin, si vous avez des bonnes adresses validées et approuvées pour le samedi soir et/ou lundi midi, partage donc !



*=>* Mais dépêche toi mon ami(e) canard(e), tu as jusqu'à *dimanche prochain (17 Mars) dernier délai*  pour t'inscrire* !!!*




*Fait pas ton(ta) timide parce que ...*

 *Non je ne fait pas de recyclage, spa vrai

----------


## Maximelene

Inscrit pour tout, même si pour certains trucs (genre le lundi), ça dépendra de si j'ai trouvé un boulot.

----------


## Korbeil

OUAI J'AI REPONDU LA

par contre j'espère que Soibo a un bon dortoir  ::trollface::

----------


## Myron

Comment j'ai trop envie de quitter ma Belgique natale pour venir festoyer avec vous.
70€ le thalys. Et je dois poser 2 jours de congés.
Je me tâte. ^^

D'autres Belges motivés? Si l'un d'entre nous a une voiture on pourrais faire de substantielles économies.

----------


## Korbeil

> Comment j'ai trop envie de quitter ma Belgique natale pour venir festoyer avec vous.
> 70€ le thalys. Et je dois poser 2 jours de congés.
> Je me tâte. ^^


Arrête de te tâter et prends ta vie en main !  ::P:

----------


## Myron

Le problème c'est que si je viens en Thalys je dois aussi me faire héberger le Vendredi pour bien faire. :s

----------


## Korbeil

tiens d'ailleurs, si des gens on des possibilités d'hébergement, merci de le notifier ici !

(comme les gens comme Myron ou genre MOI, cherche des lits douillets :x)

----------


## Vaaahn

> Si vous avez possibilités d'héberger des coincoins, ajouter un post ci-après avec les détails de vos couchages (je ferais un listing dans ce post).

----------


## Korbeil

j'avais pas vu !  ::P:

----------


## Tygra

Je croyais que c'était plus férié la pentecôte ? =.=

----------


## Vaaahn

Chut, faut pas le dire !!!

----------


## Thimill

Y'a de l'hébergement possible chez moi !  ::P: 
Après... Faut aimer les transports en commun. 
J'ai 4 places dans des conditions acceptables, après ça sera tapis de sol ! Mais on peut tenir à beaucoup !

J'habite à Verrières le Buisson, 15 km au sud de Paris.
Les trucs cools :
Y'a de la place 
Y'a des paons à côté de chez moi
Y'a le wifi !

Les hics : 
Environ 40min/1h de Paris (ça dépend où vous voulez aller dans Paris) en Bus+RER B.
Faut voir si y'a moyen d'héberger des gens dès le vendredi mais ceypasûr !
Vu que j'ai plus accès au fofo GC, je sais pas si des gens de GC veulent se faire héberger chez moi.
J'ai deux voisins chiants au niveau du bruit.

Hébergement, réservation des lits et tout le tralala :
Les gens qui veulent des lits (1 lit simple, 1 lit double, un canapé-lit 1 place) 
- Caf (le lit simple)
- Panda (le lit double)
- Bartinoob (le canapé-lit)
- Zepo (le lit double)
Les gens qui veulent un lit mais moins confo' (lit 2 places gonflable)
- Zaiyurhf
- Knukrit
Le reste qui s'la joue tapis de sol et duvet en fonction de la place.
- ivanoff
- Iluzis
- Muan
-

Réservez ! Réservez !

----------


## Caf

J'me tate, je suis à Toulouse, mais un délire chez Soibo c'est hyper tentant !  :;): 

Hum j'ai maté sur le site de la sncf, il y a des billets aller/retour à 41€, j'ai pas d'excuses !

----------


## Vaaahn

Pour le moment on se concentre sur les CPC pour l'hébergement, on proposera les places en rab' après avoir bouclé notre effectif.

---------- Post added at 13h01 ---------- Previous post was at 12h24 ----------

Au fait, qu'est ce que vous comprenez pas quand je vous demande ce que vous préférez faire le samedi soir ???  ::huh:: 

A moins que vous voulez tout faire ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Korbeil

> ...


Oui oui oui !

ET TU VIENS AU PAINTBALL POURRITURE DE COMMUNISTE !  ::(:

----------


## Maderone

Pour tous les gens qui ont voté pour la deuxième et troisième option du doodle :




> Samedi soir, on bouffe et boit ensemble. Bar à tapas ambiance soirée décontracte grignotage ou plutôt un bon restaurant/bonne table pour s'en mettre plein la panse suivant l'envie.

----------


## Thimill

Ça peut vouloir dire : Les deux me vont.  ::P: 

Edit : Ouaaaais ! Caf chez moi ! Tu viens ! T'as pas le choix ! 
Un lit ? Un lit double à partager avec Panda en amoureux ? Gonflable ? Un tapis de sol ?

----------


## Korbeil

> Pour tous les gens qui ont voté pour la deuxième et troisième option du doodle :


J'approuve monsieur l'ingénieur inutile: les deux me vont aussi !




> Ça peut vouloir dire : Les deux me vont. 
> 
> Edit : Ouaaaais ! Caf chez moi ! Tu viens ! T'as pas le choix ! 
> Un lit ? Un lit double à partager avec Panda en amoureux ? Gonflable ? Un tapis de sol ?


et le paintball ? !

----------


## Caf

> Ça peut vouloir dire : Les deux me vont. 
> 
> Edit : Ouaaaais ! Caf chez moi ! Tu viens ! T'as pas le choix ! 
> Un lit ? Un lit double à partager avec Panda en amoureux ? Gonflable ? Un tapis de sol ?


Ouais bon comptez sur moi j'vais venir, ben si j'peux me caller sur un lit double avec une mannequin suédoise ça serait pas trop mal !  :Cigare:  (sinon va pour un lit one place)

----------


## Myron

Ça se bouscule pas dis donc.

----------


## Vaaahn

Anéfé ...  ::cry:: 
On mord pas pourtant, Aldra Maxi et moi, les digne représentant CPC de la première IRL GC, avons très bien vécu ça  ::P: 

EDIT : Zepo, au lieu de lurker ce topac, tu devais pas venir toi???

----------


## Guitou

Je me tâte à venir, mais je dois dealer avec ma chef.

----------


## Tygra

On verra ! 
Mais de toute façon si je viens je n'aurais pas besoin d'hébergement, et je vous verrais probablement uniquement le jour de l'irl GC,donc je ne devrais pas être un problème pour l'organisation  :;):

----------


## Korbeil

> On verra ! 
> Mais de toute façon si je viens je n'aurais pas besoin d'hébergement, et je vous verrais probablement uniquement le jour de l'irl GC,donc je ne devrais pas être un problème pour l'organisation


Et si  ::P: 
Il y a besoin de prévenir pour réserver pour l'IRL GC ^^ (donc dis nous !  ::): )


EDIT:

SOIBO !!, et mon lit à moi il est pas noté ?  ::'(:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> J'habite à Verrières le Buisson, 15 km au sud de Paris.


HS : Mais c'est pas trop dur d'habiter à genre moins de 10km d'Orly pour le bruit des avions ?

----------


## Vaaahn

> Et si 
> Il y a besoin de prévenir pour réserver pour l'IRL GC ^^ (donc dis nous ! )


+1
Ellundrine doit résa le paintball, prévoir pour la piscine et prévenir pour le bar. Si une dizaine de personne se rajoute au dernier moment, ça peut tout foutre en l'air si au final on est trop.
Si on aurait pu add simplement sans se prendre la tête, j'aurais pas fait de doodle pour avoir un chiffre à donner à l'organisation  ::rolleyes:: 

Bien sûr, on aura toujours une marge de quelques personnes, mais t'es sûrement pas le seul chez CPC à penser ça, et prendre en compte les autres gens des autres guildes ... pour pas que ce soit trop la foire toussa, et c'est valable pour tous : REPONDEZ, MAINTENANT!

----------


## Tygra

Je pourrais pas donner de réponse avant minimum début avril, donc pour l'instant, count me out !  :;):

----------


## Thimill

> HS : Mais c'est pas trop dur d'habiter à genre moins de 10km d'Orly pour le bruit des avions ?


Aucun bruit de là où je suis, donc ça va.  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

::o: 
Moi j'ai un soucis (comme Tygra et un en plus) : je ne veux pas de photo. Et apparaître dessus, évidemment  :tired: 
Raisons professionnelles, toussa ...
Je fais confiance aux canards, mais pour Grand Cross ... Vaaahn, vu que tu es survivor de la première IRL, il en était quoi ?

----------


## Aldrasha

Je fais parti des survivors aussi.
La presse a lâché l'affaire il y a peu, je peux à nouveau sortir dans la rue sans déguisement grotesque.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Vu la date de la dernière IRL, ce n'est guère encourageant  :tired:

----------


## Caf

Moi j'viens donc Charmide t'as pas le choix t'as intérêt de venir !  :Cigare:

----------


## Korbeil

> Moi j'viens donc Charmide t'as pas le choix t'as intérêt de venir !


Donc en gros on fait une sauterie spéciale "Commandeurs" chez Soibo ?  ::trollface::  
Manquera que Zepolak et Kayato :D

----------


## Maderone

> Je fais parti des survivors aussi.
> La presse a lâché l'affaire il y a peu, je peux à nouveau sortir dans la rue sans déguisement grotesque.


Je comprends ce que veut dire Lytchi. Y'a des gens qui ont envie de protéger leurs vies privées et ne pas se retrouver partout sur internet sans aucun moyen d'y faire quelque chose. Moi même je n'ai pas trop envie qu'on me prenne en photo à tort et à travers, même si ça me dérange moins on va dire. Ça serait dommage de se gâcher l'expérience ou de ne simplement pas y participer à cause de ça.

----------


## Bartinoob

Bon, j'ai jamais foutu un orteil à Paris, j'ai aucune possibilité d'hébergement par moi-même et j'ai l'impression que je suis en train de faire une grosse connerie  ::ninja:: 

Néanmoins, j'avoue que ça me tente pas mal donc j'en suis pour samedi/dimanche, le lundi étant en cours de négociation avec mes chefs. 

Du coup, si j'peux squatter un lit/poupée matelas gonflable, ce ne serait pas pour me déplaire  ::siffle::

----------


## Charmide

> Moi j'viens donc Charmide t'as pas le choix t'as intérêt de venir !


Ça c'est de l'argument  ::o: 

Mais n'empêche que comme j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de le dire à certains, j'ai un truc assez important dans un autre coin de la France ce W-E là, donc... !

----------


## Thimill

Tu es rajouté dans la liste !  ::): 
Si tu es pas trop grand le canapé lit est pour toi.  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Mais n'empêche que comme j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de le dire à certains, j'ai un truc assez important dans un autre coin de la France ce W-E là, donc... !


C'est pas pour ça d'ailleurs que Vaaahn a fixé la date de l'IRL CPC ce week end là ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

> Ça c'est de l'argument 
> 
> Mais n'empêche que comme j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de le dire à certains, j'ai un truc assez important dans un autre coin de la France ce W-E là, donc... !


Fake excuse !  ::o:

----------


## Charmide

> C'est pas pour ça d'ailleurs que Vaaahn a fixé la date de l'IRL CPC ce week end là ?


M'étonnerais pas !




> Fake excuse !


Je dirai ça aux mariés  :^_^:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Faut le comprendre, il supprime la concurrence, et pourtant ... 




> Je dirai ça à la mariée


Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Hahaha !

----------


## Vaaahn

@Lyri : J'ai bien réussi à passer relativement inaperçu dans les rares photos qui ont été mise sur le fofo GC ... qui sont dans une partie réservé aux membres GC, ces mêmes membres qui doivent être identifiés par les GM de leur guilde, ça restreint énormément les fuites. Ça restera purement entre nous (les GC d'un cercle assez restreint) et ne se retrouvera pas sur Facebook ou autre réseaux sociaux si c'est ça qui te fait peur.
Après tu le dis si tu en vois qui te mitraille et ça se passera bien.
Dernier recours, on te mettra une tête de lapin sur les photos  ::ninja:: 
Sinon non, j'ai rien calculé par rapport à Charmide, je le savais pas (le hasard fait bien les choses en fait  ::ninja:: ).




> Faut le comprendre, il supprime la concurrence, et pourtant ...


Et pourtant quoi?  :tired:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ben il se marie  ::o: 

Tête de lapin alors.
Les gens peuvent prendre des photos (je ferai laggle mais ça c'est pareil en famille), se les passer, mais j'en veux pas sur le net, même sur le forum GC, même protégé toussa.

----------


## Maximelene

On est même pas à deux mois de l'IRL que les caprices commencent déjà.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Pourquoi... tu fais peur à ce point?  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Merci de ton soutien Maxi.
Ça n'avait pas posé de problème particulier à 140 personnes à l'IRL.
Je ne vois pas pourquoi ça en poserait ici.
On va se retrouver dans des lieux publics, ce qui veut dire que légalement je ne peux empêcher personne de prendre des photos ni d'en disposer. 
Si ya pas un minimum de confiance, ni de non-réticence à l'invocation "vie privée", comme dit Maderone, c'est motif à ne pas venir du tout.

----------


## Vaaahn

Vu les deux dernières IRL, je pense que tu es plutôt tranquille (moins de 10 photos/IRL de qualité plus que dégueulasse, de nuit, où on reconnait qu'un visage sur deux sur une photo sur trois si le sujet bouge pas trop et si ya pas trop de vent  ::ninja:: ).
En gros, tu vois un appareil photo, tu bouge => tu seras floue => on te reconnaîtra pas  ::lol:: 

EDIT : 140 personnes? Tu parles de quelle IRL?

----------


## Maximelene

Hey, c'était ironique, c'était pas un défaut de soutien !

Si tu n'as pas envie d'apparaître sur des photos, je ne pense pas que ça causera de soucis à qui que ce soit ici ou là bas, il suffit juste que les gens le sachent  :;): 

(et comme dit Vaaahn, vu les talents de photographes des gens présent, même s'ils essayaient de te prendre en photo ils se rateraient... sont aussi doués que Britta)

----------


## Caf

> Merci de ton soutien Maxi.
> Ça n'avait pas posé de problème particulier à 140 personnes à l'IRL.
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi ça en poserait ici.
> On va se retrouver dans des lieux publics, ce qui veut dire que légalement je ne peux empêcher personne de prendre des photos ni d'en disposer. 
> Si ya pas un minimum de confiance, ni de non-réticence à l'invocation "vie privée", comme dit Maderone, c'est motif à ne pas venir du tout.


J’emmène mon caméscope pour TE filmer tout le long de l'iRL.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Google Glasses.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> J’emmène mon caméscope pour TE filmer tout le long de l'iRL.


J'espère que tu l'as bien assuré  ::trollface:: 

Vaaahn, un truc qui n'a rien à voir avec CPC ni Guild Wars.

----------


## Vaaahn

Ouais mais on sera pas 140 hein ... sont à peine 20-30 GC d'inscrit, donc le message passera plus facilement  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Au pire, voilà, on casse tous les appareils photos et téléphones. Ou on demande aux gens de nous les remettre en début de soirée, et on leur rend (ou pas  ::ninja::  ) à la fin.

----------


## Maderone

J'approuve la proposition de Max. Me faut des sous  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Géniale comme idée. Et je me propose pour être photographe officielle, comme ça ils auront leurs photos, et moi j’apparaîtrais pas dessus  ::o: 

Bon, par contre, pour le paintball, ça va être plus difficile !

----------


## Guitou

Sinon lunettes noires, perruque et moustache tout le weekend.

----------


## Vaaahn

Pour le paintball tu gardes ton masque  ::|:

----------


## Maximelene

Y'a des caméras qui, placées sur une arme, s'activent quand on tire. Tu en mets une sur ton arme, et on verra si t'es douée pour tirer.

On verra si ton entraînement a porté ses fruits  :tired:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Merci à Maxi qui a compris le sens de mes paroles  ::o: 
Si les armes du paintball sont bien réglées, ça va être un massacre version sniper  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Je refuse, si y'a quelqu'un qui doit prendre des photos, ça sera moi ! Et ouais ! J'ai un super nappareil  ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

C'est un super nappareil ça ?

----------


## Maderone

> C'est un super nappareil ça ?
> http://csimg.leguide.com/srv/FR/2801...7-appareil.jpg

----------


## Myron

Pas d'autre belge du coup? Je suppose que si j'y vais en Thalys il vaut mieux réserver à l'avance mais j'avoue que j'aurais préféré le covoiturage. ^^

Est-ce qu'on pourrais m’héberger le vendredi matin?

Les prix du thalys pour vendredi ne seront bientôt plus abordables et si je viens samedi ça me fait 140€ rien que pour le train ce que je ne peux pas vraiment me permettre.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Prends tes billets et tu pourras les annuler si tu trouves un co-voiturage entre temps, non ? L'IRL, c'est dans deux mois ...

Sinon j'ai pensé à vous les boys.



Le trou en haut c'est pour l'accrocher.  ::trollface::  Ça va être sympa le paintball.

----------


## Charmide

> Faut le comprendre, il supprime la concurrence, et pourtant ... 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed


J'espère que t'as reçu la bague d'ailleurs  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai l'impression que le paintball, ça va être du niveau de mes prouesses habituelles aux FPS...

----------


## Lee Tchii

> J'espère que t'as reçu la bague d'ailleurs


Tout à fait !
D'ailleurs je ne pouvais pas rêver mieux comme lune de miel qu'un tournoi de paintball.  ::wub:: 
Tu sais vraiment ce qui plait aux gameuses toi !

----------


## Maximelene

Copieur  :tired:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Sauf qu'à lui, j'ai dit oui  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

> Sauf qu'à lui, j'ai dit oui


 :tired:

----------


## Myron

Parce que EN PLUS il va me falloir un costume?! ^^

----------


## Guitou

Costume brawl au mariage ?

----------


## Myron

Ruminant?  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

> Ruminant?


 ::wub::

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est un motif de divorce ça  :tired:

----------


## ivanoff

Comme Tygra et Lee Tchii je ne peux pas être certain de venir.
Je ferais tout mon possible pour venir et si je viens quelqu'un pourrait-il m'héberger ?

----------


## Thimill

Il reste environ 6 places chez moi, Ivanoff.  ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

Si vous êtes indécis, arrêter de tergiverser et *vienday vous amusay bordayl*  :;): 

Si vous avez vos raison persos (attente de congé, autre...), envoyez moi un mp, non pas avec vos raisons (vu qu'elles sont personnelles  ::P: ), mais avec une estimation de quand vous pourrez être sûr.

----------


## Caf

Moi c'est sur bourdayl, j'vais surement me pointer pendant la journée de vendredi et repartir pendant le lundi Soibo !  :Cigare: 

_Edit :_
Billets réservés, j'arriverai le 18 à 17h30 à la gare de : PARIS AUSTERLITZ et je repartirai le 20 à : 09h30 de la même gare.

Soibo MP  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

Je remercie publiquement monsieur Cafeïne d'avoir tout coché dans le doodle alors qu'il ne sera pas là le samedi après midi, ni le lundi midi, et qui à le donc d'ubiquité pour aller après le paintball, à la piscine, et faire autre chose en même temps ...

Certainement un très bon exemple à suivre ... à bon entendeur  ::rolleyes:: 

PS : sinon ça va avec Aldra et Ivanof si il vient, on à le pouvoir sur le samedi soir, ça me plait  :Cigare:

----------


## Bartinoob

Et sinon le hammam après le paintball, c'est pour nettoyer la peinture ?  ::P:

----------


## Caf

> Je remercie publiquement monsieur Cafeïne d'avoir tout coché dans le doodle alors qu'il ne sera pas là le samedi après midi, ni le lundi midi, et qui à le donc d'ubiquité pour aller après le paintball, à la piscine, et faire autre chose en même temps ...
> 
> Certainement un très bon exemple à suivre ... à bon entendeur 
> 
> PS : sinon ça va avec Aldra et Ivanof si il vient, on à le pouvoir sur le samedi soir, ça me plait


Je viens de loin j'ai coché avant de réserver les billets désolay.  ::P: 
Manque Zepo et Kayato la ! Chambrer Zepo in real life ça n'a pas de prix.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kayato

Moi je risque d'avoir de gros changement taff + déménagement à venir, je ne sais donc pas où je serai à ce moment là. Mais si je peux venir j'ai de quoi squatter à Paris sans problème (au pire je ferai juste la partie CPC).

----------


## Ellundrine

Yo les gens !

Je vais répondre au divers sujets évoqués sur ce trhead :

Les résa : Je dois payer les ares du Paintball le 25 Mars, et plus j'ai de gens, plus les mecs d'en face peuvent prévoir notre venue. Si je paye pour 15 et que j'ai 10 inscrits de dernière minutes, c'est autant de temps perdus une fois sur place (trouver du matos, ajouter les gens au tournois, les punis à coup de cravaches, ect). De même, l'horaire d'arrivée est importante, il faut une demi heure d’explication niveau sécurité, tout ça (obligation légale) donc tout ceux qui sont à la bourre => ils jouent moins, ils sont pas la pour le tournois, donc une nouvelle fois, punition : On les habillent en lapins roses et ils font le gibier.

Pour la piscine, aucune importance, par contre le Bar, plus on est de gens plus on a de chance d'avoir plus de place. Si je dis qu'on est 15 et que finalement on est 25, les 10 qui sont de trop feront le service et colleront leur miches sur le sol.

Enfin pour ce qui est photo, j'ai prévu de venir avec mon appareil semi-pro pour le paintball et le bar. Si ca dérange certaine personnes, je n'ai aucune intention de publier ça n'importe ou, ni de mitrailler en permanence, c'est juste pour avoir quelques photos de bonne qualité que je collerais sur Google Drive en donnant l'adresse à tous et les gens en feront ce qu'ils voudront. Si ça ne vous convient pas, on peut en discuter. Et j'aurais 6 GoPro pour le paintball, mais bon comme il y a des masques, tout ca, je pense aps que ca dérange ceux qui veulent protéger leur vie privée.

----------


## Maximelene

> j'aurais 6 GoPro pour le paintball


 ::love::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Les résa : Je dois payer les ares du Paintball le 25 Mars, et plus j'ai de gens, plus les mecs d'en face peuvent prévoir notre venue. Si je paye pour 15 et que j'ai 10 inscrits de dernière minutes, c'est autant de temps perdus une fois sur place (trouver du matos, ajouter les gens au tournois, les punis à coup de cravaches, ect). De même, l'horaire d'arrivée est importante, il faut une demi heure d’explication niveau sécurité, tout ça (obligation légale) donc tout ceux qui sont à la bourre => ils jouent moins, ils sont pas la pour le tournois, donc une nouvelle fois, punition : On les habillent en lapins roses et ils font le gibier.


Je t'ai répondu en MP pour les photos, ça sera plus simple.
Sinon, c'est quoi des GoPro ?

Et euh, faut amener quelque chose pour le paintball ?
T'as besoin qu'on te verse des sous ?

----------


## Ellundrine

Les GoPro sont des petites caméra a fixer sur l'équipement, avec d'avoir des vues sympa pendant les matchs  :^_^:  cher GoPro hero sur google, tu devrais tomber sur des vidéos sympa  ::P: 

Sinon il faut juste des fringues que tu peux salir, la peinture ça tache !
Et il faudra payer sur place évidemment, mais sinon non, je m'occupe de l'aspect financier pré-event.

----------


## Iluzis

J'ai enfin réussit à m'inscrire sur votre putain de forum!
Coucou les CPC o/

----------


## Charmide

C'est une invasion  ::o:

----------


## Vaaahn

Un véelle et un assez est-ce cas, quand il y en a qu'un ça va, mais quand y en a deux ...

----------


## Iluzis



----------


## Caf

Hoo noess des GayCay arrivent dans la bassecour CayPayCay !

----------


## Iluzis

On m'a dit qu'il fallait avoir des narines dyslexiques pour ne pas dire trop de vommeries ici, je relève le défis!

----------


## Korbeil

ça devient mal fréquenté ici

SECURITE, LE MENAGE S'IL VOUS PLAIT !  ::):

----------


## Charmide

> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instanc...0/28583001.jpg

----------


## Guitou

Bon ben inscrit.

----------


## Zepolak

Rentré à l'instant. Stop.
Neige entre Milan et Gênes. Route retour de merde. Chiotte. Stop.
Tout coché, suivrait majorité. M'en fous. Stop.
Pas pris les billets d'avion. À faire. Stop.
Pas lu tout topic mais mépris profond Caféïne. Stop.
Inscrit. Stop.
Possède Gopro. Stop.
Épuisé dodo. Stop.

----------


## Ellundrine

Zepo : Amène la si tu veux t'amuser avec, no prob.

Pour le reste des clampins, me faudrait un résumé du qui / quand / quoi  / comment avant Vendredi, je je puisse envoyer le chèque.
Et question : Vous acceptez les outsider dans vos activités ? Ca à l'air marrant !

----------


## Vaaahn

Pour le résumé des participants actuel, je te fais ça ce soir Ellundrine  :;): 
Pour les outsiders pourquoi pas, mais va falloir me MP pour que je prévois pour les résa.



*D'ailleurs, pour ce qui est des canards retardataires qui n'ont pas pu ou eu le temps d'apply :*
Si vous voulez/pouvez participer au dimanche GC, vous avez jusqu'à vendredi pour aller checker *ici* pour envoyer un mail a Ellun avant qu'il close les inscriptions.Si vous voulez participer au samedi/lundi CPC, vous avez encore un peu de temps pour apply. Je reviendrais faire un rappel ici genre 2-3 semaines avant l'IRL pour pouvoir préparer les résa.

Pour l'hébergement, moi je suis full :
LeetchiMaderoneMaximelene
Au passage Soibo, je suis sur Arcueil, donc on cherchera en priorité des bars/resto proche du B, ce sera plus simple pour tous les canards  ::P: 
Sinon les noctiliens qui vont chez toi ils sont comment (le 63?)?

Les derniers sans logement, aller voir le post au traitre à Soibo/Thimill!

----------


## Korbeil

> au traitre à Soibo/Thimill[/URL]!


T'as oublié ingé useless  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Pour l'hébergement, moi je suis full


T'as oublié de préciser que si ton lit est assez grand, j'accepte de le partager avec une fille.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

T'es sûre de pas vouloir de photos ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

> Les derniers sans logement, aller voir le post *du* traitre à Soibo/Thimill!


On dit pas le fils à pute !

----------


## Vaaahn

> T'as oublié de préciser que si ton lit est assez grand, j'accepte de le partager avec une fille.


Oui il est assez grand, mais je pouvais pas deviner que tu serais ok (même si ton smiley me fait encore douter ...).

Donc vous avez entendu la demoiselle, si vous êtes de sexe féminin (même si on sait très bien qu'il n'y a pas de fille sur internet, n'est ce pas Anneliane  ::trollface:: ), que vous voulez venir à l'IRL, que vous n'avez pas de logement et que vous êtes d'accord pour partager un lit 2 places avec Leetchi, faites signe.




> T'es sûre de pas vouloir de photos ?


bon, où est ce que j'ai foutu ma webcam moi ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> Oui il est assez grand, mais je pouvais pas deviner que tu serais ok (même si ton smiley me fait encore douter ...).
> 
> Donc vous avez entendu la demoiselle, si vous êtes de sexe féminin (même si on sait très bien qu'il n'y a pas de fille sur internet, n'est ce pas Anneliane ), que vous voulez venir à l'IRL, que vous n'avez pas de logement et que vous êtes d'accord pour partager un lit 2 places avec Leetchi, faites signe.
> 
> 
> bon, où est ce que j'ai foutu ma webcam moi ...


Teuuuu teuuu teuuuu, pour passer un pur week-end avec des canards qui font grave délirer c'est chez Soibo que ça se passe (sponsorisé par redbull/boisson russe). N'allez pas vous encrouter chez Vaaahn, les filles, ça va se la jouer oasis/triviale poursuite (hahaha).  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

> T'as oublié de préciser que si ton lit est assez grand, j'accepte de le partager avec une fille.


Bon bah on peut partager ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

> Bon bah on peut partager ?


Ah tu demandes maintenant ?
Pourtant hier soir tu semblant sûr de ton coup  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> Ah tu demandes maintenant ?
> Pourtant hier soir tu semblant sûr de ton coup


Ça fait 2 mois qu'il en parle, arrête. Il n'y avait pas qu'hier soir !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Teuuuu teuuu teuuuu, pour passer un pur week-end avec des canards qui font grave délirer c'est chez Soibo que ça se passe (sponsorisé par redbull/boisson russe). N'allez pas vous encrouter chez Vaaahn, les filles, ça va se la jouer oasis/triviale poursuite (hahaha).


Pictionnary  ::ninja:: 




> Ah tu demandes maintenant ?
> Pourtant hier soir tu semblant sûr de ton coup


J'avoue  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Teuuuu teuuu teuuuu, pour passer un pur week-end avec des canards qui font grave délirer c'est chez Soibo que ça se passe (sponsorisé par redbull/boisson russe). N'allez pas vous encrouter chez Vaaahn, les filles, ça va se la jouer oasis/triviale poursuite (hahaha).


Il reste des places pour crêcher ?

----------


## Thimill

Ouiouioui ! Avec plaisir !  ::wub:: 
Tu veux réserver quoi comme lit ?

----------


## Ellundrine

Pour infos, à ceux qui veulent prendre des photos avec leur compagnon d'une nuit, je loue mes GoPro. MP si intéressé

----------


## Lee Tchii

WHAT ?  ::o:

----------


## Guitou

Ben tu lui empruntes une gopro et tu filmes ta nuit.

En plus en prenant la caméra tu es assuré de pas être sur la vidéo (gaffe aux miroirs), c'est tout bénéf pour toi.

----------


## Ellundrine

La Hero 3 a le déclencheur radio, peut se connecter en Wifi pour streamer, et il y'a un filtre pour filmer la nuit qui va être release. Je fais aussi des formation pour les utiliser de façon la plus optimale possible (angle de vue, gestion de la charge, ect)

----------


## Korbeil

> La Hero 3 a le déclencheur radio, peut se connecter en Wifi pour streamer, et il y'a un filtre pour filmer la nuit qui va être release. Je fais aussi des formation pour les utiliser de façon la plus optimale possible (angle de vue, gestion de la charge, ect)


parfait pour Maderone ça  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

> parfait pour Maderone ça


Ha le coquin !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Oubliez donc, je suis pas très film moi. Binde de pervers !

----------


## Caf

Pour le coup, c'est plus de la moquerie que de la perversité !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Je pense qu'il s'imaginait se filmer avec quelqu'un d'autre, d'où la perversité  ::ninja::

----------


## Ellundrine

Tu traine Vaaahn, j'ai toujours pas ma liste (que je vais devoir recouper avec les canards déjà inscrits).

----------


## Zepolak

> Ouiouioui ! Avec plaisir ! 
> Tu veux réserver quoi comme lit ?


Ah parce qu'en plus y a le choix ? \0/

----------


## Zaiyurhf

> Neige entre Milan et Gênes. Route retour de merde. Chiotte. Stop.


Te plains pas, mon avion a mis 1h30 de plus que prévu à décoller de Milan, rapport à ladite neige... Italie de merde.  :tired: 



> Tout coché, suivrait majorité. M'en fous. Stop.
> Pas pris les billets d'avion. À faire. Stop.


 Pas mieux. 

Sinon Soibo, il reste de la place chez toi? Et si ca peux t'arranger, ca me dérange pas de dormir avec le Polak, il a l'habitude.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

...

----------


## Thimill

Bon, plus trop du coup ! Il reste une place dans le lit double avec panda, le lit double gonflable (y'a mieux niveau confort) et les tapis de sol. :D

----------


## ivanoff

Je serais là samedi dimanche (sauf imprévus), le lundi dépendra du boulot.
Donc pour la réservation chez le Grand Hôtel Soibo&Co, je prendrai n'importe quelle place selon ce qui t'arrange  :;):

----------


## Zaiyurhf

> Bon, plus trop du coup ! Il reste une place dans le lit double avec panda, le lit double gonflable (y'a mieux niveau confort) et les tapis de sol. :D


Adjugé vendu pour le lit gonflable. De toutes façons, ça pourra jamais être pire que de dormir chez Zepo...

----------


## Korbeil

j'ai un lit double pour moi tout seul  ::wub::

----------


## Maximelene

J'vois pas pourquoi tu met un tel smiley, ça doit pas te changer de d'habitude.

----------


## Korbeil

> J'vois pas pourquoi tu met un tel smiley, ça doit pas te changer de d'habitude.


C'est confortable monsieur !

----------


## Maximelene

Je sais, moi aussi j'ai l'habitude  ::sad::

----------


## Ellundrine

Putain 15 personnes ! Même en virant ceux qui se sont déjà inscrits par mail, c'est une invasion !
Au moins le Paintball sera pas ennuyeux, pareil pour le bar XD

----------


## Zepolak

> Bon, plus trop du coup ! Il reste une place dans le lit double avec panda, le lit double gonflable (y'a mieux niveau confort) et les tapis de sol. :D


Le tapis de sol, si je peux éviter, ça m'arrange un poil. 

Bref, parce que le yurfh fait chier, j'ai le choix entre lit double avec panda ou avec yurfh ?

Je crois que je vais choisir panda  ::trollface::

----------


## Vaaahn

Va lire tes mails Ellun (même si bon, il était même pas nécessaire, t'as fait le travail tout seul comme un grand  ::trollface:: ).

*Tremblez GC, un bus CPC va venir tout raser!!!*

On pourrait presque faire un CPC contre le reste de Vizunah au paintball  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

Les CPC en force comme d'hab, la domination sur GC/Vizunah par CPC a toujours été un fait de toute façon !  :Cigare:

----------


## Ellundrine

Tu parle, UN CPC against vizu, on serait en infériorité numérique ! C'est n'imp ! 
Mais chiche ! Je sais que certains mec on de l'XP au paintball et moi même je me défend bien, je suis sur qu'on peut compenser la quantité par la qualité !

----------


## Maximelene

Ça serait fun, le CPC contre les autres.

Mais on va vraiment être plus de la moitié ?  ::o:

----------


## Ellundrine

J'ai compté 26 au paintball pour le moment, et vous êtes 14 !

----------


## Maximelene

Vu le nombre, on peut faire du CPC contre le reste ouais. Vu notre propension à nous tirer dans les pattes, ça finira en mutinerie chez nous de toute façon.

----------


## Guitou

Il suffit d'une falaise pour qu'un bus de 14 CPC wipe assez vite.

----------


## Ellundrine

Hahahahahaha

----------


## Guitou

Ca me fait penser que IRL ça me plairait moyen de wipe.

----------


## Zaiyurhf

> Bref, parce que le yurfh fait chier, j'ai le choix entre lit double avec panda ou avec yurfh ?
> 
> Je crois que je vais choisir panda


Toi, tu vas prendre cher  :tired:

----------


## Caf

> Toi, tu vas prendre cher


Ça va pas être triste !

----------


## Guitou

On aura la gopro en streaming ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Vu le nombre, on peut faire du CPC contre le reste ouais. Vu notre propension à nous tirer dans les pattes, ça finira en mutinerie chez nous de toute façon.


Mais qui m'a tiré dans le cul bordayl !?

 :^_^: 

(Moi y a déjà plusieurs cibles CPC qui risquent de prendre mes pruneaux  ::trollface:: )

----------


## Maximelene

J'peux venir chez les Vizuniens plutôt ? Je risque de me prendre moins de tirs des CPC si je suis en face d'eux  :tired:

----------


## Caf

> J'peux venir chez les Vizuniens plutôt ? Je risque de me prendre moins de tirs des CPC si je suis en face d'eux


Il viens purE ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Si oui, je *veux* être dans l'équipe d'en face  ::ninja::

----------


## Knurkit

Yo, je viendrais mais je need un lit pour dodo et je prendrais tres certainement en train le samedi pour midi ou vendredi le soir ^^;

----------


## Korbeil

> Si oui, je *veux* être dans l'équipe d'en face


+1  ::ninja:: 




> Yo, je viendrais mais je need un lit pour dodo et je prendrais tres certainement en train le samedi pour midi ou vendredi le soir ^^;


:invoque Soibo:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Yo, je viendrais mais je need un lit pour dodo et je prendrais tres certainement en train le samedi pour midi ou vendredi le soir ^^;



C'est pas toi qui devait venir de l'Est de la France en caisse ou je me plante de personne?  :tired:

----------


## Knurkit

Je peux seulement si y'as covoiturage sinon je prend le train.

Donc y'as un motivé venant de l'est (Strasbourg Nancy Metz) qui me prévienne assez tôt.

(mail : knurkit@gmail.com)

----------


## Caf

> Je peux seulement si y'as covoiturage sinon je prend le train.
> 
> Donc y'as un motivé venant de l'est (Strasbourg Nancy Metz) qui me prévienne assez tôt.
> 
> (mail : knurkit@gmail.com)


Propose le sur le fofo GC aussi.  ::happy2::

----------


## Bartinoob

D'ailleurs ça me fait penser, y a quelqu'un qui part de grenoble ?  ::o:

----------


## Vaaahn

Je ne crois pas, mais idem, va poster *ici* au cas où.

----------


## Ellundrine

Treamer avec des GoPro... Elle sont puissante ces petite camera, mais pas a ce point ! Puis streamer un match ou vous aller vous faire mettre une raclée, l'interet est limité ^^

----------


## Korbeil

> Treamer avec des GoPro... Elle sont puissante ces petite camera, mais pas a ce point ! Puis streamer un match ou vous aller vous faire mettre une raclée, l'interet est limité ^^


Tu ne connais pas les CPC petit homme  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

Pour les retardataires, vous avez encore deux semaines de répit (cf. ici).

*Je préviens juste les retardataires et les nouveaux inscrits :* le doodle fera foi, au moins pour le paintball et le Dernier Bar dans un premier temps. Ça veut dire que si vous avez noté *OK*, ça veut dire que vous y serez et que vous vous engager à réserver votre place, ce qui implique qu'il faudra envoyer sans défaut les sous en avance à Ellundrine !!!

----------


## Lee Tchii

Des sous pour un bar ? Oo
Sinon pour la paintball, pas de soucis, je comprends.

----------


## Vaaahn

*Ellundrine* : 


> Le Dernier bar nous demande de payer un minimum requis avant l'event, et comme je ne peux sortir le blé de ma poche, va falloir que tout le monde m’envoie de la thune en avance. Je sais, c'est super chiant, mais ils sont fermes sur ce point.


Oubliez pas qu'on réserve une partie du bar juste pour nous hein. Les gars en face veulent s'assurer qu'on va pas les lâcher en cours de route je suppose.

----------


## Bartinoob

Et on l'envoie comment ? :x

----------


## Guitou

On ne sait pas encore.
Le plus simple pour se tenir au courant en live c'est de zieuter le forum GC.

----------


## Vaaahn

Je le retranscrirais ici dès qu'Ellundrine aura annoncé la couleur.

----------


## Ellundrine

Tout comme dit Guitou !

La situation est la suivante : A partir d'un certains nombre, il faut un minimum requis en terme de blé dépensé pour que ce soit rentable pour eux. Du coup, il me font un devis avec bouffe, bière, call girl et petit animaux a dépecer vivants. A partir du moment on je valide le devis, on doit payer une partie de la résa puis l'autre partie juste avant l'Event.

Le trick, c'est que les CDD viennent de se réveiller, donc le devis que j'avais est plus bon. Je dois attendre de savoir combien il y aura en gros de personnes (A plus ou moins 10%). Donc on va procéder comme suit : j’attends que Corben m'envois sa liste de cinglés, dès que je l'ai je demande un autre devis, dès que je l'ai reçu, faudra récupérer la thune vite vite. J'ouvrirais un paypal pour, et je verrais à la mise en place d'autre solution si possible. Mais j'aviserais le moment venu.

----------


## Guitou

> [blabla inutile] *call girl* [tl;dr]


J'en prendrais 2.

----------


## Vaaahn

Voilà, tout comme j'ai dit  ::rolleyes:: 

Ellun, oublie pas qu'on a des filles, nous!
regarde les CDDboyz

----------


## Maximelene

On a des filles, mais je suis pas sûr que ça justifie de ne pas prendre de call girls.

----------


## Vaaahn

De ne pas les oublier ... sous entendu avec ce qu'il faut pour elles  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maximelene

Bah, on est là nous  ::o:

----------


## Caf

> On a des filles, mais je suis pas sûr que ça justifie de ne pas prendre de call girls.


Un sous est un sous mec ! Biensur que c'est justifier bordel, à quoi elles serviraient sinon.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Korbeil

i'a des filles chez CPC ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> i'a des filles *sur internet* ?


fixayd  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

Tain j'vais passer un week-end avec Panda et Zepo, mais les gars j'vais vous faire boire un max vous vous rendez pas compte. (j'emprunterai un GoPro pour les soirées)  ::trollface::

----------


## Korbeil

> Tain j'vais passer un week-end avec Panda et Zepo, mais les gars j'vais vous faire boire un max vous vous rendez pas compte. (j'emprunterai un GoPro pour les soirées)


Le mec il a cru qu'il n'allait rien boire !  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

Comment Caf il se prend pour un caïd qui va faire boire les autres et les filmer, c'est incroyable...

----------


## Korbeil

"El Cafino"  :Cigare:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je bois pas, je veux pas de call-girl ni d'animaux à dépecer.
Mais bon je mettrais mon pécule par solidarité ...

----------


## Caf

> Comment Caf il se prend pour un caïd qui va faire boire les autres et les filmer, c'est incroyable...


Pas pour un caïd, pour un enfoiré surtout.  :Cigare:

----------


## Maximelene

Lee Tchii va participer à financer ma call girl :>

----------


## Vaaahn

> Lee Tchii va participer à financer ma call girl :>


Et ça, ça n'a pas de prix  ::lol::

----------


## Jezastrale

Salut les gens.

Une autre incruste. C'est pas gagné de s'inscrire sur ce forum vla la latence.

----------


## Maximelene

S'pas bientôt fini cette médisance sur notre beau forum ?!  ::o:

----------


## Jezastrale

> S'pas bientôt fini cette médisance sur notre beau forum ?!


Si c'était fini mais tu relances là. (On peut flood ici ? C'est pas mal venu ?  ::P: )

----------


## Vaaahn

T'es chez les canards Jeza, le flood est interdit sinon BAN.

Par contre second degré, coup bas et ironie ... enfin je te laisse découvrir  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Caf

> Si c'était fini mais tu relances là. (On peut flood ici ? C'est pas mal venu ? )


Gaffe aux coups de bec !  ::trollface::

----------


## Korbeil

> Gaffe aux coups de bec !


Hé ! El Cafeino ! Ramène pas ta fraise là  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Lee Tchii va participer à financer ma call girl :>


Je te choisirai un travelo, histoire que tu aies le choix  ::trollface:: 

Salut Jeza et bienvenue chez les fous !

----------


## Maximelene

> Je te choisirai un travelo, histoire que tu aies le choix


C'est trop d'attention, je suis flatté !

----------


## Maderone

Moi je te choisirai une petite fille, t'en fais pas Max !

----------


## Caf

> Moi je te choisirai une petite fille, t'en fais pas Max !


Elle se doit d'être rousse, sinon ça ne risque pas d'être raccord.

----------


## Vaaahn

Quoi, un abandon?
Monsieur Myron, j'attends le plus prestement possible votre excuse à deux balles.
Répondez, maintenant!

----------


## Lee Tchii

En même temps, avec tout votre foin, faut pas s'étonner que des gens renoncent à venir  ::o:

----------


## Korbeil

le foin c'est bon  :^_^:

----------


## Maderone

C'est pour les poneys, je savais bien que t'en étais un panda !

----------


## Vaaahn

> En même temps, avec tout *votre* foin, faut pas s'étonner que des gens renoncent à venir


AHEUM AHEUM ...




> Je te choisirai un travelo, histoire que tu aies le choix


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ellundrine

Bah alors ? y'a des CPC qui se désiste ? c'est quoi c'histoire !

---------- Post added at 10h42 ---------- Previous post was at 10h19 ----------

Allez, 26 postes, plus que 24 pour avoir accès à des endroits intéressants du Forum !

----------


## Muan

Le débarquement des rookies sur ce topak  ::O:

----------


## Korbeil

> Le débarquement des rookies sur ce topak


On se fait envahir !

----------


## Iluzis

> Elle se doit d'être rousse


J'en prendrai 2 dans ce cas!

----------


## Maderone

Bon sinon, Myron il répond pas ? Pourquoi il vient plus ?

----------


## Maximelene

> J'en prendrai 2 dans ce cas!


Touche pas à mes rousses toi.

----------


## Vaaahn

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/04ab795...e7f518546f.jpg

 :tired:  :tired:  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai hésité à la faire...

----------


## Korbeil

> J'ai hésité à la faire...


n'hésite pas, c'est Muan  ::trollface::

----------


## Myron

> Bon sinon, Myron il répond pas ? Pourquoi il vient plus ?


Un problème financier malheureusement. 
Ça aurait été un plaisir de venir déconner avec vous un weekend mais j'attendrai d'avoir une voiture. 140€ l'aller/retour (sans compter ce qu'il faut sur place) c'est un peu trop pour moi à l'heure actuelle.  ::(:

----------


## Vaaahn

Anéfé  ::cry::  faich' comme on dit.

Au passage pour les autres qui ont apply :* ne perdez pas de temps et réservez vos billets de trains si c'est pas déjà fait!!!!*

Le week end de la Pentecôte pardonnera pas niveau tarif de dernière minute  ::|:

----------


## Caf

> Le débarquement des rookies sur ce topak


Bon Muan craque un billet de train vite fait la, il y a de la place chez Soïbo !  :Cigare:

----------


## Ellundrine

Ok Myron, je te laisse le même délai que Corben : Dimanche 7 Avril. Après, si t'es toujours pas certains, il faudra que je file ta place a qqun, j'ai déjà envoyer le chèque de caution, donc il me faut mes 26 pécors absolument.

----------


## Aldrasha

Bon si je comprends bien tout, le samedi soir, pas la peine de s'emmerder à organiser un truc à l'extérieur, on va tous directement dans le méga loft de Soïbo !
Je fourni les apéricubes :D

WOOT !

----------


## Charmide

J'aurais peur à votre place... Je parie que vous allez tomber dans une embuscade VcY.  ::o:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Bon si je comprends bien tout, le samedi soir, pas la peine de s'emmerder à organiser un truc à l'extérieur, on va tous directement dans le méga loft de Soïbo !
> Je fourni les apéricubes :D
> 
> WOOT !


Pas sûr Aldra, parce que si ses voisins sont si chiant que ça, moyen quoi.
Et vu qu'après chez lui on pourra aller nulle part (il habite dans le trou du cul de la campagne sud de Paris sans même un pauvre RER à portée), pas top.

Enfin après je laisse le Traître affirmer ou infirmer ce que je dis, il connait mieux chez lui que moi  ::P: .

----------


## Caf

> Bon si je comprends bien tout, le samedi soir, pas la peine de s'emmerder à organiser un truc à l'extérieur, on va tous directement dans le méga loft de Soïbo !
> Je fourni les apéricubes :D
> 
> WOOT !


Je m’occupe de la boisson russe qui donne des ailes !  :Cigare:

----------


## Korbeil

> Je m’occupe de la boisson russe qui donne des ailes !


redbull ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Jäger ?

----------


## Thimill

> Pas sûr Aldra, parce que si ses voisins sont si chiant que ça, moyen quoi.
> Et vu qu'après chez lui on pourra aller nulle part (il habite dans le trou du cul de la campagne sud de Paris sans même un pauvre RER à portée), pas top.
> 
> Enfin après je laisse le Traître affirmer ou infirmer ce que je dis, il connait mieux chez lui que moi .


Alors mon nouveau surnom, d'après le PU vizunien, c'est "Ze Légende", merci !  ::(: 

Aloooors, oui je suis dans la campagne sud de Paris ! Pour aller chez moi c'est RER puis bus. Après Vaaahn habite pas très loin non plus, donc si vous avez une voiture...
Et même bus + RER, le dernier bus passe après minuit donc... Y'a moyen de rentrer facilement quand même.

Pour ce qui est des voisins, ça sera un samedi soir, je peux mettre un mot pour les voisins, ils f'ront pas chier pour un repas un peu bruyant hein !
Faudra juste baisser un peu le volume sonore vers 23h quoi.  ::ninja:: 

Edith ma douce amie : Mon loft géant est un 3 pièces... Si on fait une grosse bouffe samedi chez moi... On sera quand même bien serré dans le salon ! La seule solution viable sera le buffet je crois.

----------


## Ellundrine

J'eu bien proposer mon propre appart qui est à la défense, avec des voisins pas trop chiant, mais a 15, je ne sais pas....

----------


## Vaaahn

Non mais dans l'absolu, on va en ville se trouver un restaurant, se faire une bonne bouffe où on pourra faire le bruit qu'on veut et ensuite on (se) finit n'importe où à proximité des transports pour tous le monde et basta  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Même si foutre le bordayl dans la maison du Traitre est tentant je serais plus pour rester en ville. Ça permet quand même de mieux s'adapter aux envies du groupe et de leur laisser la liberté de choisir.

----------


## Caf

Ouais ne foutons pas le bordel la ou les VIP crèchent merci.  :Cigare:

----------


## Korbeil

> Même si foutre le bordayl dans la maison du Traitre est tentant je serais plus pour rester en ville. Ça permet quand même de mieux s'adapter aux envies du groupe et de leur laisser la liberté de choisir.


+1

----------


## Vaaahn

> Ouais ne foutons pas le bordel la ou les VIP crèchent merci.


En fait si, changement de plan, on va chez le Traitre, on fait la grosse chouille et on retourne sa baraque (et ses lits).
Moi ça me va :D

----------


## Maximelene

> En fait si, changement de plan, on va chez le Traitre, on fait la grosse chouille et on retourne sa baraque (et ses lits).
> Moi ça me va :D


J'allais "plussoyer" Maderone, mais en fait...

----------


## Ellundrine

Oublié pas d'être a l'heure pour le paintball le lendemain quand même !

----------


## Caf

> Oublié pas d'être a l'heure pour le paintball le lendemain quand même !


NP on sera totalement anesthésié on ne sentira pas les impacts.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ellundrine

On evrra ca !  ::P:

----------


## Zaiyurhf

Ayé! Billets d'avion réservés  :B): 

@Soibo-le-gentil-hébergeur (merci encore) : pour l'organisation, j'arrive le samedi à 12h10, je repars le lundi à 16h45, à Orly ce qui devrait t'arranger, du coup.

@Ellundrine: c'est où qu'il faut cliquer pour envoyer les soussous de réservation-paintball/piscine/call-girls/toussa?

----------


## Ellundrine

Pas de suite. Je dois attendre le nombre de WL et de CCD pour pouvoir avoir les devis.

----------


## Thimill

Pour chez moi ça donne ÇA !


 :;):

----------


## Caf

> Pour chez moi ça donne ÇA !


Haha excellent  ::lol::  , tain mais ya du peuple dans la pièce ou j'vais dormir  ::o: . Celui qui ronfle il finira dans la pataugeoire !  ::(:

----------


## Vaaahn

T'a mit les caméras Traître? Surtout dans la LOVE room ? *_*

----------


## Korbeil

> Pour chez moi ça donne ÇA !


Oh god ! Le Mojave Wasteland ça risque de faire mal  ::P:

----------


## Ellundrine

Bwahahahaha, trop bien XD

----------


## Zepolak

Ça va être n'importe quoi mon dieu...

----------


## Guitou

> Pour chez moi ça donne ÇA !


Quand même...
Un traître qui montre une volaille rôtie en guise de garde manger, ça vous inquiète pas ?

----------


## Korbeil

> Ça va être n'importe quoi mon dieu...


CPC  :^_^:   ::trollface::

----------


## Odrhann

> Pour chez moi ça donne ÇA !


Tain, j'aimerais encore y être sur Paname.

Merci l'ingé, j'ai bien ri.

----------


## Knurkit

Je dort dans le QG du service secret SFRien avec Zaiuruskoff pouah >< en plus je suis passer WL, pas trop de traite au même endroit ^^

----------


## Guitou

Tiens je savais pas que les CPC avait déjà fait du paint...

----------


## Zepolak

Ça doit faire tellement mal.......

----------


## Ellundrine

J'ai deja fait un truc similaire sur ma main, je peux dire que c'est pas une expérience que j'ai envie de revivre  :^_^:

----------


## Iluzis

Ouais en plus ta main tu y tient quoi  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Le premier qui vise mon genou droit en paintball subira une expérience similaire  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Moi c'est le genou gauche  :tired:

----------


## Guitou

Pourquoi je pense à Cobra jouant au rugball ?

----------


## Ellundrine

Le uber bouton est dispo !
ramenez vos miches sur ce topic : PAY 4 BITCHES

----------


## Guitou

Le temps de réactiver mon compte paypall alors.

protip : si tu veux plus de dons écrit plutôt "PAY 4 BITCHES".

----------


## Maderone

Je n'ai pas accès à cette partie du forum, c'est quoi ?

----------


## Ellundrine

C'est le bouton pour payer sa cotiz pour venir a l'IRL.

----------


## Charmide

> Je n'ai pas accès à cette partie du forum


Maintenant, si. 

Pour ceux qui l'aurait raté, il y a eu un reset des droits sur le forum GC, vous pouvez me MP pour les récupérer.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Rofl, je viens d'apprendre que je ne serais pas des vôtres dimanche soir :x

----------


## Maderone

> Maintenant, si. 
> 
> Pour ceux qui l'aurait raté, il y a eu un reset des droits sur le forum GC, vous pouvez me MP pour les récupérer.


Merci

----------


## Guitou

> Rofl, je viens d'apprendre que je ne serais pas des vôtres dimanche soir :x


Genre il a pas compté ton inscription ou genre IRL tu as un imprévu ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Genre IRL j'ai un imprévu et j'étais comptée.
Heureusement il semble qu'on puisse simplement intégrer quelqu'un d'autre au bar.
Mais j'avais tout prévu, Maxi allait boire et manger pour deux :x

----------


## Guitou

Il roulera sous la table pour 2 alors.  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

> Il roulera sous la table pour 2 alors.


 ::happy2::

----------


## Maximelene

J'avais déjà prévu de passer sous la table, rapport à la tenue d'une certaine personne, de toute façon.

Par contre je n'ai aps non plus accès. j'enverrais un PM ce soir (pa sle temps là, je fais que passer) et paierai rapidement  :;):

----------


## Caf

> J'avais déjà prévu de passer sous la table, rapport à la tenue d'une certaine personne, de toute façon.
> 
> Par contre je n'ai aps non plus accès. j'enverrais un PM ce soir (pa sle temps là, je fais que passer) et paierai rapidement


A pics is needed here !  ::happy2::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Rofl, je viens d'apprendre que je ne serais pas des vôtres dimanche soir :x


WHAT???  ::o: 
Et le reste du week end, tu es là?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais t'es con ?!

----------


## Maximelene

Mais t'es con ?!

----------


## Maderone

Mais t'es con ?!

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je serais dans le train dimanche soir, ce qui veut dire que le reste du temps, je serais là, comme prévu.
*patpat Vaaahn*

----------


## Maximelene

On t'aime Vaaahn !

----------


## Maderone

On t'aime Vaaahn !

----------


## Vaaahn

... tain les lourds quoi, mais les lourds.

Si t'es pas là dimanche soir, ça veut dire que t'es pas là lundi andouille, et on me dit dans l'oreillette que lundi fait parti du "reste de week nd".
Et là, c'est qui les truffes?

----------


## Maderone

T'es toujours le roi ! (des truffes). 
Je suis pas d'accord, lundi ne fait pas parti du week end  ::(: 
Donc non, lundi la Miss ne sera pas là.

----------


## Ellundrine

traitre N°3 : TRAITRE

----------


## Lee Tchii

_Malgré que ces raids soient des raids "canards", le sérieux et l'organisation étaient mots d'ordre._

Il y a deux erreurs dans cette phrase, trouvez-les !

----------


## Caf

> traitre N°3 : TRAITRE


 ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

> _Malgré le fait que ces raids soient des raids "canards", le sérieux et l'organisation étaient les mots d'ordre._
> 
> Il y a deux erreurs dans cette phrase, trouvez-les !


Non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

...ces raids *soient "canards"*....l'organisation *sont* les mots d'ordre....

La répétition "raid" n'est pas requise et la conjugaison imparfait/présent dans la même phrase bof bof, c'est ça ?  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Il n'y a que le "malgré que" qui me choque.

----------


## Guitou

Ainsi que : "étaient *les* mots d'ordre".

----------


## purEcontact

Bah c'est une ellipse donc non, ça me dérange pas plus que ça.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Il n'y a que le "malgré que" qui me choque.


+1

----------


## Mr Slurp

Il vous utilise bon gré malgré pour arriver sur la fin?

----------


## Vaaahn

> Il vous utilise bon gré malgré pour arriver sur la fin?


Bon gré mal gré ...

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Bon gré mal gré ... https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/i...kOYws07--kvd1s


LaToucheEspaceAuBouloRépondPasBien  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> LaToucheEspaceAuBouloRépondPasBien


La touche 't' aussi a quelques ratés?  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Cherche pas, quand Slurp parle, il suffit de :




---------- Post added at 14h28 ---------- Previous post was at 14h27 ----------




> Je me permet de répondre au MP de Vaanh (sur GC) ici.


Bah moi, je te permets pas, si t'as envie de l'insulter, tu le fais en MP.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Je me permet de répondre au MP de Vaanh (sur GC) ici.


Je ne peux qu'appuyer Pure.
Ce genre de propos n'est pas toléré par la charte du forum (et après on va encore attirer un modo et après on va nous traiter de dégénérés consanguins et nous menacer de fermer ce sous forum ...).

Sinon la première est effectivement le "malgré que", et la seconde est de considérer que "CPC" et "serious raid" dans la même phrase c'est étonnant  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Cherche pas, quand Slurp parle, il suffit de :
> 
> 
> [COLOR="Silver"]


Vilain, purE il me persécute  :Emo:

----------


## Ellundrine

J'ai viré mon post, c'était sur un coup de sang, désolé.

Je re-up le link vers le post GC qu'il faut voir : 



> Le uber bouton est dispo !
> ramenez vos miches sur ce topic : PAY 4 BITCHES

----------


## Vaaahn

Stooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop.

Ellun : mp GC  :;): 
Les autres : oui il a compris il le refera pas toussa toussa, aller zou on change de sujet.

Donc je disais donc :



> Le uber bouton est dispo !
> ramenez vos miches sur ce topic : PAY 4 BITCHES


Edit: grilled

----------


## purEcontact

_Hey, les gens, tournez pas la tête, y'a MK qui nous regarde..._

----------


## Ellundrine

Too slow, bitch !

----------


## Charmide

Hum.. Apprenez à vous tenir, bande de plows !

----------


## Caf

Gaffe ou je sévis !  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> ...ces raids *soient "canards"*....l'organisation *sont* les mots d'ordre....
> 
> La répétition "raid" n'est pas requise et la conjugaison imparfait/présent dans la même phrase bof bof, c'est ça ?


"malgré le fait que ces raids soient", c'est du subjonctif présent (pas de mélanges de temps, donc), pas de l'imparfait (qui, lui, est un temps passé, et donnerait "étaient"), et c'est *obligatoire* après un "malgré" (si tu écris "malgré le fait que ces raids sont", tu fais une faute).

Aucune erreur de ce côté, donc.  ::):

----------


## Caf

> "malgré le fait que ces raids soient", c'est du subjonctif présent (pas de mélanges de temps, donc), pas de l'imparfait (qui, lui, est un temps passé, et donnerait "étaient"), et c'est *obligatoire* après un "malgré" (si tu écris "malgré le fait que ces raids sont", tu fais une faute).
> 
> Aucune erreur de ce côté, donc.





> _Malgré que ces raids soient des raids "canards", le sérieux et l'organisation étaient mots d'ordre._
> 
> Il y a deux erreurs dans cette phrase, trouvez-les !


 :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Merde, j'ai cru que tu citais la phrase non corrigée. Du coup, t'as raison.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Le uber bouton est dispo !
> ramenez vos miches sur ce topic : PAY 4 BITCHES


Zepo, Ivanoff, Bartinoob (et moi même  ::ninja:: ) : GO RAQUER BANDE DE MOULES§§§

Et Caf, go maj ton 1st post sur GC!

EDITED : spa faux Lyri ...

----------


## Bartinoob

Ah ouais merde, j'ai réservé le train mais pas payé ça. Je fais ça ce soir  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Zepo, Ivanoff, Lee Tchii, Bartinoob (et moi même ) : GO RAQUER BANDE DE MOULES§§§
> Et Caf, go maj ton 1st post sur GC!


Mais euh je croyais que yavait que pour le bar du soir qu'on devait avancer !  ::o:

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah c'est bien ça, 21 pour le bar, le reste sera sur place (c'est comme ça que j'ai compris le truc).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ben je ne viens pas au bar !
Ellundrine le sait et m'a dit que quelqu'un d'autre prendrait ma place  ::o:

----------


## Ellundrine

Ha pardon. Je t'ai peut être envoyer un Mp au milieux de mon SPAM de ces derniers jours, my bad. Donc oui lee Tchii, t'es excusé, et tu peux te moquer grassement des retardataire à qui je vais botter le cul.

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai payé dès la première relance, je vais me faire botter le cul ?  ::(:

----------


## Vaaahn

> J'ai payé dès la première relance, je vais me faire botter le cul ?


Avoue que t'aimerais ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

A quoi ça sert qu'il provoque les gens si tu fous son plan en l'air voyons !

----------


## Maximelene

Mais carrément...

----------


## Zepolak

> Vous ne pouvez pas utiliser une adresse email ni un numéro de carte rattaché(e) à un compte PayPal existant. Si vous êtes titulaire d'un compte PayPal, veuillez vous y connecter. Dans le cas contraire, veuillez modifier l'adresse email ou le numéro de carte, puis réessayer.


Ste bande de co***rd...

----------


## Bartinoob

Tu devrais essayer l'E-Carte bleue  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

C'était bien l'adresse mail quoi. L'adresse avait changé, la carte aussi, mais ils m'ont ***** parce que je donnais la même adresse mail. Bref... C'est fait.

L'e-carte bleue est une bonne idée, mais elle coûte des sous !

----------


## Caf

> C'était bien l'adresse mail quoi. L'adresse avait changé, la carte aussi, mais ils m'ont ***** parce que je donnais la même adresse mail. Bref... C'est fait.
> 
> L'e-carte bleue est une bonne idée, mais elle coûte des sous !


T'es un geek et t'as pas de compte paypal à jour ?! Nan mais allo....  ::ninja::  (je suis déjà dehors..loin...)

----------


## Charmide

Pour Maderone-qui-n'aime-pas-les-snipers-ou-les-builds-où-on-peut-pas-riposter, je propose ça :




 ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

ça à l'air super amusant dis donc... Comme ça je participerai pas !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> C'était bien l'adresse mail quoi. L'adresse avait changé, la carte aussi, mais ils m'ont ***** parce que je donnais la même adresse mail. Bref... C'est fait.
> 
> L'e-carte bleue est une bonne idée, mais elle coûte des sous !


Change de banque...

----------


## Caf

> Pour Maderone-qui-n'aime-pas-les-snipers-ou-les-builds-où-on-peut-pas-riposter, je propose ça :


 :Bave:

----------


## Bartinoob

Le genre de mec sur lequel tu vides malencontreusement ton chargeur dans son dos à bout portant, oups, j'ai glissé  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

Non à coup de branches pour looter son arme.

----------


## Zepolak

> ça à l'air super amusant dis donc... Comme ça je participerai pas !


Non mais c'est de la merdouille. Non seulement le mec utilise un matériel de malade dans un jeu, matériel que ses adversaires n'ont probablement pas, mais en plus, bah...

Bah avoir un matériel de malade, ça assure de rien. Je me rappelle avec délectation de la fois où on en a fait aux US, y a un mec qui est arrivé avec tout son matos dont visée laser (d'ailleurs je trouve ça stupide, les billes vont pas droit, bref), et au final, ils s'en est pris plein les fesses parce que la seule chose qui compte, c'est d'oser y aller.

Vous inquétez pas, ça ressemblera pas du tout à ça. Par contre, je recommande de mettre du produit anti-buée sur les lunettes. D'ailleurs si y a des gens qui en ont et qui peuvent en amener...

----------


## Guitou

*va déguiser un spray au poivre en produit anti-buée*
:evil:

----------


## Maximelene

Une bombe de peinture, pour que le mec ne voie plus rien.

----------


## Lee Tchii

On a l'adresse du paintball, histoire que je tranche définitivement sur mon état moral concernant cette activité ?  ::o:

----------


## Vaaahn

RTFFP  ::P: 

(Read The Fucking First Post)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je le mérite  ::o: 
Oh, je suis déception. On va avoir des trucs gonflables pour décor.
Moi qui espérait la grande forêt pour vous y perdre !

----------


## Maximelene

Ah ouais, un peu dommage, mais bon, ça le fera quand même.

Par contre :




> LES EXTRAS
> - Costume de lapin pour les enterrements de vie de célibataire


 ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

Wat !?

Oh need !

----------


## Maximelene

Je propose de mettre un lapin par équipe !

----------


## Mr Slurp

Donc Maxi en lapin qui fait le bouclier humain?  :Bave:  je vais finir par regretter de pas venir.

----------


## Maximelene

Euh...

A la limite, le costume, j'dis pas. Mais je ne compte pas faire le leurre  ::sad::

----------


## Maderone

Tu fais le bouclier humain du leurre, ça revient au même non ?

----------


## Maximelene

Bah du coup, c'est toi qui te met en lapin, non ? :>

----------


## Maderone

Non !  ::o: 

Je suis un poney !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Hey remarquez ... le lapin, ça limite les projections sur les vêtements non ?
On a des images ? Parce que si c'est une tenue de callgirl, c'est niet pour moi !

----------


## Mr Slurp



----------


## Guitou

> Hey remarquez ... le lapin, ça limite les projections sur les vêtements non ?


Pour ce paintball là je sais pas, mais en général c'est la même combinaison que les autres sauf qu'elle est blanche au lieu de bleue/marron/grise.

----------


## Maximelene

> Hey remarquez ... le lapin, ça limite les projections sur les vêtements non ?


Sans doute autant que la tenue qu'ils fournissent à tous les joueurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

::trollface::   ::trollface::   ::trollface::   ::trollface::   ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Magnifique !
Qui on enterre alors ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Superbe !  :Bave:

----------


## Caf

> Hey remarquez ... le lapin, ça limite les projections sur les vêtements non ?
> On a des images ? Parce que si c'est une tenue de callgirl, c'est niet pour moi !


Puisque tu en parle.  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

> Qui on enterre alors ?


Ben il était pas question d'un mariage (forcé) maximelene/maderone ?
En plus ça serait d'actualité.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ben il était pas question d'un mariage (forcé) maximelene/maderone ?
> En plus ça serait d'actualité.


Faut que je vienne en robe de mariée alors ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Faut que je vienne en robe de mariée alors ?


Pourquoi que toi?  ::trollface::  #mariagepourtous

----------


## Ellundrine

Ha ce que j'aime lire les topic CPC au retour de week end (oui moi je reviens de week end le mardi), ca me remet immédiatement dans l'ambiance boulot.

----------


## Guitou

> ca me remet immédiatement dans l'ambiance boulot.


Mais tu travailles où !?  ::o: 
Ils embauchent ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Pourquoi que toi?  #mariagepourtous


Parce que c'est important pour les enfants d'avoir un papa *et* une maman, ai-je entendu.  ::trollface::

----------


## Vaaahn

Rassure toi, la loi va passer cette semaine, vous pourrez vous marier toutes les deux.
Si en plus vous êtes patientes, peut être que vous aurez un cadeau de Noël avec la PMA  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Chut, j'ai pas encore fait ma demande.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pauvres enfants  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

> Chut, j'ai pas encore fait ma demande.


Je t'épargne cette peine, je refuse !

----------


## Maximelene

Je suis déception.

----------


## Ellundrine

Je suis tristesse.

----------


## Guitou

Je suis mélancolie.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Je suis Louis XVI soupape  ::lol::

----------


## Vaaahn

Je suis désapointé!

----------


## Korbeil

Je suis désarroi.

----------


## Maderone

T'es encore vivant Panda ? On te voit plus en ce moment ! C'est pas que ça me manque hein

----------


## Maximelene

Moi tu me manques panda. Reviens nous, l'absence de ta douce voix sur Mumble est un vide insoutenable.

----------


## Korbeil

> T'es encore vivant Panda ? On te voit plus en ce moment ! C'est pas que ça me manque hein


Je suis plus difficile que ça à supprimer !
Non mais je furette le forum et je choppe les occasions comme celle-là je dire de la merde en faite :D




> Moi tu me manques panda. Reviens nous, l'absence de ta douce voix sur Mumble est un vide insoutenable.


 ::love::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Moi tu me manques panda. Reviens nous, l'absence de ta douce voix sur Mumble est un vide insoutenable.


Après s'être fait recaler par Maderone, Maxi cherche un nouveau prétendant  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Vaaahn

Ca - naaaaaaaaaaaaaard, ton univers impitoyâââââââââââââbleeeeeeeeeeeeeuu  uh!!!

----------


## Guitou

> Ca - naaaaaaaaaaaaaard, ton univer*euh pi*toyâââââââââââââbleeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuh!!!

----------


## purEcontact

> Je suis Louis XVI soupape


Putain mais y'en a qui prennent la confiance là !
Reste sous mumble ou sinon...

----------


## gnouman

Je suis le floodOmeter de ce fil de discutions : [IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII] FLOOD 100% REACH!

----------


## Ellundrine

On peut faire mieux, aller, tous ensemble !

----------


## Guitou

[IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII]IIIIIIIIII it's over 9000 !!!

----------


## Vaaahn

Gardez dont vos forces pour l'IRL, il y en aura besoin  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

On va pouvoir noyer les traitres !  :Cigare:

----------


## Korbeil

QUOI ?

ce topic n'a que 13 PAGES ? scandaleux.

----------


## Guitou

Noob ! Ce topic n'a que 10 pages !

----------


## Korbeil



----------


## Guitou

Toujours.

----------


## Zepolak

Bon par contre, certes, c'est un topic temporaire, fortement limité dans sa portée, mais m'voyez, le flood, c'est mal.
Voilà.
Merci.

----------


## Vaaahn

*J-20 avant les hostilités !!!*

Je vais demander toute l'attention des canards ou outsiders pour lire attentivement ce qui suit.

Pour le dimanche, tout est déjà fixé par Ellundrine ici, ça c'est bon.

Mais je vais vous demander encore de votre temps, gérant une vingtaines de palmés, je préfère prendre mes précautions  ::rolleyes:: 
C'est pourquoi je vous demanderais à tous les participants de m'envoyer un MP sur ce fofo avec :
Heure et lieu d'arrivéeHeure et lieu de départPrésence ou non pour le restaurant du samedi soirPrésence ou non pour le brunch du lundi midiNuméro de portablePrécisez moi si jamais vous êtes casse-couille exigeant question bouffe (vous ne supportez pas épicé, pas de viande crue ou des allergies)
(merci de bien préciser toutes les infos!!!)

Tout cela pour me permettre de réserver, et de pouvoir récupérer et ramener tout le monde à bon port.
Promis, je n'utiliserais pas vos numéros pour faire de conneries (pas trop  ::ninja:: ), c'est juste un "au cas où".
Pour ceux qui viennent en train, c'est simple à remplir. Pour ceux qui viennent en voiture, le où, ce sera chez votre hôte je suppose, et le quand, mettez une plage horaires si vous ne savez pas trop encore.
Je publierais moi-même dans ce post ces infos (sauf le téléphone et vos délicatesses d'estomac bien sûr), donc merci de ne pas flooder pour garder ce post propre et en haut de la file.

Ah et au fait, le restaurant du samedi soir et lundi midi sont choisi, mais bien sûr, vous le saurez qu'au dernier moment  ::rolleyes:: 
Je peux juste vous dire qu'on sera dans le 14ème le samedi soir, donc si vous trouvez une bonne adresse pour continuer la nuit dans ce coin là, dites le moi  :;):

----------


## Tygra

Comment le mec-bien-introduit™ il essaye de chopper des numéros de portables ! Heureusement que je viens pas. :fear:

 ::trollface:: 
(patapé Zepo)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tout ça pour obtenir MON numéro  :tired: 
...
Bien joué Vaaahn !

----------


## Zepolak

> Tout ça pour obtenir MON numéro 
> ...
> Bien joué Vaaahn !


Mouais, enfin, une nana porteflingue, je pense que tout le monde a compris qu'il faut s'en méfier comme la peste  ::trollface:: 
Il est pas fou le Vaahn !

----------


## Vaaahn

> Comment le mec-bien-introduit™ il essaye de chopper des numéros de portables !)


Chuuuuuut!




> Tout ça pour obtenir MON numéro 
> ...
> Bien joué Vaaahn !


Baaaah quoi, on attrape pas une mouche avec du vinaigre  ::trollface:: 

Sinon :



> Je publierais moi-même dans ce post ces infos (sauf le téléphone et vos délicatesses d'estomac bien sûr), donc merci de ne pas flooder pour garder ce post propre et en haut de la file.

----------


## Zepolak

Notez qu'avec 2 ingrédients commun et 1 rare, j'ai réussi à tomber pile poil pour être bien chiant. Qui dit mieux ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Mouais, enfin, une nana porteflingue, je pense que tout le monde a compris qu'il faut s'en méfier comme la peste


"Nana porteflingue" ...
Je fais du tir de compétition, je n'ai pas d'autorisation de détention ni de port ...
Oh wait  ::o: 
Oui oui je suis une femme très dangereuse ! Ne vous approchez pas !  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

::love:: 

 ::trollface::

----------


## Ellundrine

Classe. Et t'as une figure paternelle qui s’appelle Léon ? Si c'est le cas, je préfère annuler ma participation à l'IRL CPC.

----------


## Maximelene

Maintenant, j'imagine Lee Tchii comme Nathalie Portman. Classe.

Du coup, j'ai une affiche de Lee Tchii dans le couloir de mon appart  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

> Oh wait 
> Oui oui je suis une femme très dangereuse ! Ne vous approchez pas !


Hahaha, tu me fais trop rire

----------


## Jezastrale

Ce forum fait des trucs bizarres. Bref j'ai enfin réussi à me relog youhou (j'en profite Zepo j'espère que quelqu'un a résolu ton souci sur GC j'ai pu accès la journée donc sinon je m'en occupe ce soir).

Je t'envoie les infos Vaaahn.

----------


## Maximelene

Jeza, envoie moi ton numéro aussi, par sécurité.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Hahaha, tu me fais trop rire


Oui mais maintenant je vais décevoir Maxi.
Je suis pas Nathalie Portman quoi  ::sad:: 
Par contre Elludrine, j'ai une jolies brochette de garde du corps. Ça compte comme un Léon ?

----------


## Jezastrale

> Jeza, envoie moi ton numéro aussi, par sécurité.


Tu as peur de te perdre dans Paris c'est ça ?  ::P:

----------


## Ellundrine

J'avoue, si on a un sosie de Nathalie Portman à l'IRL, c'est la uber classe.
@ Lee Tchii : ca dépend, c'est qui ? perso, je sais que j'ai la carrure pour le faire, du coup si eux non, non ca le fera pas. En gros, tout ce qui est plus petit et moins large que moi passe pas.

----------


## Maximelene

> Oui mais maintenant je vais décevoir Maxi.
> Je suis pas Nathalie Portman quoi


Tu ne pourras jamais me décevoir, je sais au fond de moi que tu es parfaite, et cette IRL ne fera que le confirmer.




> Tu as peur de te perdre dans Paris c'est ça ?


Ouais, ouais, c'est ça, j'ai peur de me perdre dans Paris !!!  ::o: 




> @ Lee Tchii : ca dépend, c'est qui ? perso, je sais que j'ai la carrure pour le faire, du coup si eux non, non ca le fera pas. En gros, tout ce qui est plus petit et moins large que moi passe pas.


J'espère que je compte pas dedans, parce qu'avec ma carrure d'allumette, je ressemble moins à un garde du corps qu'au cliché du jeune assistant débutant qui suit sa patronne comme un toutou (et se fait exploiter).

----------


## Maderone

(Et cravacher !)

----------


## Maximelene

(Chut, j'essaie d'être subtil !)

----------


## Charmide

Ce topic  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Ce topic


Imagine ce que l'IRL sera ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Imagine ce que l'IRL sera ...


Imagine comment ça va être simple de lui raconter  :^_^:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Imagine comment ça va être simple de lui raconter


Oula teuteuteuteu Lyri, ce qu'il se passe à l'IRL, reste à l'IRL!!!
Les absents ont toujours tord!

----------


## Charmide

> Oula teuteuteuteu Lyri, ce qu'il se passe à l'IRL, reste à l'IRL!!!
> Les absents ont toujours tord!


On va dire que je suis présent par procuration  ::trollface::

----------


## Jezastrale

> On va dire que je suis présent par procuration


Ce serait de la triche, vu que tu n'as fait aucun effort pour te rendre disponible, choisissant visiblement un événement somme toute assez banal comme excuse pour ne pas venir, on va pas en plus te dire tous les secrets de cette future IRL !

----------


## Charmide

> Ce serait de la triche, vu que tu n'as fait aucun effort pour te rendre disponible, choisissant visiblement un événement somme toute assez banal comme excuse pour ne pas venir, on va pas en plus te dire tous les secrets de cette future IRL !


Aucun effort pour me rendre disponible, choisir un événement assez banal..? What?   :tired: 

Toute façon, je comptais pas sur "on" ! Ni sur "tous les secrets".

----------


## Jezastrale

> Aucun effort pour me rendre disponible, choisir un événement assez banal..? What?  
> 
> Toute façon, je comptais pas sur "on" ! Ni sur "tous les secrets".


Euh c'était une blague hein, tu as l'air de l'avoir mal pris la comme ça. Désolée j'aurai du mettre des smileys mais ces lapins sont tellement laids  ::P: .

----------


## Vaaahn

> Euh c'était une blague hein, tu as l'air de l'avoir mal pris la comme ça. Désolée j'aurai du mettre des smileys mais ces lapins sont tellement laids .





> ces lapins sont tellement laids





> ces lapins sont tellement laids





> ces lapins sont tellement laids


Bon, bin je crois qu'on va se passer de toi  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Je refuse de me passer de Jezastrale  :tired:

----------


## Charmide

> ces lapins sont tellement laids .


 ::o:   ::o:   ::o: 

 :ouaiouai: 

 :tired:   :tired:  §§§

Maintenant je le prends mal, oui  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

> (j'en profite Zepo j'espère que quelqu'un a résolu ton souci sur GC j'ai pu accès la journée donc sinon je m'en occupe ce soir).


Panda, je sais que tu joues plus à GW2, mais si tu passes dans le coin...  ::'(: 

(Tain c'est la plaie, j'ai accès aux trolls de CPC, de Jeuxvideo.lol, de l'officiel, mais pas les posts raisonnables de GC :/ )

----------


## Korbeil

Bonjour.

Je t'envois ton nouveau mot de passe mon petit zepopiette  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Loué soit le saint Dobel.

----------


## Caf

Ce topic prend une tournure bizarre !  ::ninja::

----------


## Iluzis

> donc si vous trouvez une bonne adresse *auberge* pour continuer la nuit dans ce coin là, dites le moi

----------


## Caf

D'ailleurs il manque la participation pécuniaire d'Aldrasha...

----------


## Ellundrine

C'est vu avec elle. Puis réclamer de la thune aux filles ça ne se fait pas voyons !

----------


## Aldrasha

Ouais ouais ca vient !
Je fight M. PAYPAL depuis quelques jours.

----------


## Caf

> Ouais ouais ca vient !
> Je fight M. PAYPAL depuis quelques jours.


Osef tu paye c'est tout ! Bordel ces meufs, trop relou !  ::ninja::

----------


## Thimill

BON ! J-12 là ! Il faut qu'on s'ooooorganise ! 

Première étape, la récupération des canards ! 
Vu qu'ça débarque de toutes les destinations possibles et pas avec les même moyens de transport, je fais appel à GOOGLEDOC ! Googledoc ! Attaque *=> Spreadsheet <=* ! (à remplir !)

Edit : On a un truc pour le samedi soir.

----------


## Korbeil

IL EST EN LECTURE SEULE, ESPECE DE NUL  :haha:   ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide

+1, il est clairement en lecture seule  ::o:

----------


## Iluzis

Pouet pouet, c'est pas très jolie ce que tu as fait au gdoc, WL|Ellundrine. Saboter comme ça le travail des autres  ::|:

----------


## Caf

Ce topic est interdit aux asociales.

Barre toi de la Charmide.  ::(:

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai rien compris au tableau donc en ce qui me concerne : je serais sur Paris depuis la veille. Vous me donnez un rendez-vous et j'y serais.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais ! Soibo !  ::o: 
Vaaahn nous a trouvé un lieu pour le samedi soir.
Un restaurant un peu original ... il préfère garder le mystère là-dessus.

----------


## Thimill

Okokok, pas de soucis, j'édite alors. :x
Si quelqu'un peut faire passer le mot à Knurk' et Muan, ça peut être cool d'ailleurs. :]

----------


## Caf

> Okokok, pas de soucis, j'édite alors. :x
> Si quelqu'un peut faire passer le mot à Knurk' et Muan, ça peut être cool d'ailleurs. :]


Je préviens mister Mu !

----------


## Guitou

Waow !  ::o: 
C'est presque imbitable comme doc.

----------


## Korbeil

> Waow ! 
> C'est presque imbitable comme doc.


Je le trouve parfaitement bien fait ce GDoc !
Monsieur vous médisez !

----------


## Guitou

J'ai dit presque, c'est de la médisance dans les limites de l'acceptable.

Sinon le lundi ça se passe comment ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je crois qu'il a prévu un brunch quelque part également ... et après, vous vous démerdez !

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment je suis devenue la secrétaire de Vaaahn pendant que ce dernier se casse en vacances ?  ::o:

----------


## Guitou

Oue on se demande comment t'as eu le poste...

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'aimerais affirmer qu'il m'a filé du fric, parce que voilà, mais même pas.
Je suis juste trop gentille ...

----------


## Aldrasha

@Caf : ca y est j'ai réglé, tu peux me rajouter sur la liste des gens clean maintenant !

----------


## Caf

> @Caf : ca y est j'ai réglé, tu peux me rajouter sur la liste des gens clean maintenant !


 Enfin les CPC peuvent maintenant être considéré comme des gens clean.  :Cigare:

----------


## Guitou

Y'a une liste pour le lundi quelque part ?
Je vais sûrement devoir vous faire faux bond pour l'ultime journée. :/

----------


## Carac

Yo !

Je viens d'arriver à Paris et du coup ça me tenterait bien de voir vos sales tronches.
D'après ce que j'ai compris c'est un peu tard pour s'inscrire aux activités ludiques et de bonne famille, mais est-ce qu'il y a un endroit où je peux venir sans réservation?

----------


## Caf

> Yo !
> 
> Je viens d'arriver à Paris et du coup ça me tenterait bien de voir vos sales tronches.
> D'après ce que j'ai compris c'est un peu tard pour s'inscrire aux activités ludiques et de bonne famille, mais est-ce qu'il y a un endroit où je peux venir sans réservation?


Je vais te faire péter les liens pour ça, et oui c'est encore jouable, sachant que certaines personnes ne vont pas venir (c'est obligé). Nous sommes 51 participants et 43 ont payé une avance de 21€ pour la réservation au dernier bar. Il en manque 7 qui n'ont pas encore payé et je pense que certains ne vont tout simplement pas venir donc c'est good pour toi.

Faudrait que tu t'inscrive sur GC pour voir les post qui en parle, et demander à Zepolak, Panda_ ou Charmide de te filer les droits d’accès sur le forum Grand Cross (tu leur fait péter un mp sur le forum).

Ça se passe ici : http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php

----------


## Vaaahn

> *J-20 avant les hostilités !!!*
> 
> Je vais demander toute l'attention des canards ou outsiders pour lire attentivement ce qui suit.
> 
> Pour le dimanche, tout est déjà fixé par Ellundrine ici, ça c'est bon.
> 
> Mais je vais vous demander encore de votre temps, gérant une vingtaines de palmés, je préfère prendre mes précautions
> C'est pourquoi je vous demanderais à tous les participants de m'envoyer un MP sur ce fofo avec :
> Heure et lieu d'arrivéeHeure et lieu de départPrésence ou non pour le restaurant du samedi soirPrésence ou non pour le brunch du lundi midiNuméro de portablePrécisez moi si jamais vous êtes casse-couille exigeant question bouffe (vous ne supportez pas épicé, pas de viande crue ou des allergies)
> ...





> BON ! J-12 là ! Il faut qu'on s'ooooorganise ! 
> Première étape, la récupération des canards ! 
> ... (à remplir !)


Je suis déjà en train de récupérer les infos (arrivé, départ, téléphone ...) qui vont bien pour retrouver tout le monde  :;):  
J'en ai déjà parlé sur le mumble ou par MP avec pas mal (pas à toi parce que tu m'as pas répondu  ::ninja::  )
Je ferais un récap' lundi-mardi pour râler sur ceux ne m'ayant pas répondu et vous synthétiser le programme du week end.

Oui, il y aura un resto de réservé pour le samedi soir et un brunch pour le lundi midi (enfin dès que j'aurais un nombre). J'ai déjà une bonne partie des canards et quelques autres qui nous joindrons.

*A vos MP les retardataires !!!*

PS : merci ma secrétaire  :;):  on verra chez moi pour ta ... rémunération  ::rolleyes:: 
PS2 : je m'occupe de Knurkit!
PS@Guitou : MP moi dès que tu en es sûr!
PS@Carac : pour le dimanche (paintball et Dernier Bar) suis ce que Caf t'a posté pour voir si c'est possible. Pour le samedi et lundi, ya pas de problèmes, regarde juste mon post quoté juste au-dessus  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

> PS : merci ma secrétaire  on verra chez moi pour ta ... rémunération


Une vraie pro de mon calibre ne s'occupe pas des petits détails.
Tu dois voir ça avec mon agent.
D'ailleurs, je crois qu'il a adoré ta suggestion ... n'est-ce pas Charmide ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Je vous conseille une diette pendant la semaine précédente : le Vaaahn mange. Donc si c'est lui qui s'occupe des restos, vous allez être bien servis !

(j'allais écrire un truc bien plus salace à base de "vu ce qu'il peut mettre dans la bouche", mais ça faisait un peu trop crime organisé avec le post du dessus  ::trollface::  )

----------


## Thimill

Je suis en Suisse en ce moment, pas trop le temps de regarder.  ::ninja:: 
Mais si Vaaahn s'occupe de tout, moi ça me va.
Je filerai mon numéro de téléphone et mon adresse à ceux qui ont besoin d'ici lundi-mardi, à mon retour.

----------


## Korbeil

> Je suis en Suisse en ce moment, pas trop le temps de regarder. 
> Mais si Vaaahn s'occupe de tout, moi ça me va.
> Je filerai mon numéro de téléphone et mon adresse à ceux qui ont besoin d'ici lundi-mardi, à mon retour.


T'as des soucis d'argent ?

----------


## Caf

> T'as des soucis d'argent ?


Justement.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je vous conseille une diette pendant la semaine précédente : le Vaaahn mange. Donc si c'est lui qui s'occupe des restos, vous allez être bien servis !
> 
> (j'allais écrire un truc bien plus salace à base de "vu ce qu'il peut mettre dans la bouche", mais ça faisait un peu trop crime organisé avec le post du dessus  )


Je conteste, je m'insurge, je proteste, je me soulève et me révolte ... ce fieffé filou bandit ment comme un vendeur de glace ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Moi je pense que je vais manger avant le restau  ::trollface::

----------


## Tygra

> Je conteste, je m'insurge, je proteste, je me soulève et me révolte ... ce fieffé filou bandit ment comme un vendeur de glace ...


C'est 150€  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> Moi je pense que je vais manger avant le restau


Vaaahn il invite tous les CPC, fais pas ça ! On va se goinfrer sur son compte.  :Cigare:

----------


## Guitou

> Vaaahn il invite tous les CPC


Mon avatar parle pour moi.

----------


## Thimill

> Oui, il y aura un resto de réservé pour le vendredi soir.


Ah on fait un truc le vendredi soir ? 
En tout cas, je serais pas là, et je peux héberger personne vendredi hein !  ::ninja:: 

J'ai JdR jusqu'à 6h du mat, je vais être frais le lendemain !  ::zzz:: 

Edit : Par contre Vaaahn, si tu récupères les infos, je veux bien savoir qui vient directement chez moi.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Vaaahn il invite tous les CPC, fais pas ça ! On va se goinfrer sur son compte.


... le pire c'est qu'il y a une chance que des gens vont le croire ...  ::|: 




> Ah on fait un truc le vendredi soir ?


My bad, j'ai fait une erreur, je voulais dire samedi soir.




> Edit : Par contre Vaaahn, si tu récupères les infos, je veux bien savoir qui vient directement chez moi.


Je te fais ça en début de semaine prochaine dès que je reviens de vacances.

----------


## Aldrasha

Vaaahn, même si on a pas le lieu exact, on peut avoir au moins l'arrondissement ou le quartier et l'horaire de rdv pour :
- le restau du samedi soir
- le brunch du lundi matin.

Je ne crois pas avoir vu ces infos encore, et ça me permet de m'organiser au poual !
Merci :D

----------


## Caf

C'est vrai que tu ne raconte pas que des bêtises Aldra, pour une fois.  ::ninja::

----------


## Aldrasha

> C'est vrai que tu raconte *PAS* que des bêtises Aldra, pour une fois.


Fixed ?

----------


## Jezastrale

+1 pour les infos, je vous rejoins samedi soir moi je veux bien savoir ou.

----------


## Caf

> Fixed ?


Oups, ce lapsus en fait ! C'est tellement improbable que tu puisse dire quelque chose de sensé.

----------


## Aldrasha

> Oups, ce lapsus en fait ! C'est tellement improbable que tu puisse dire quelque chose de sensé. http://lrc.l6m.org/images/smilies/nope.gif


Pourtant une fois j'ai dis que tu valais peau de zob en voleur. Tout le monde a trouvé ça sensé   ::P: 

Pinaise vivement samedi !!!

----------


## Caf

> Pourtant une fois j'ai dis que tu valais peau de zob en voleur. Tout le monde a trouvé ça sensé  
> 
> Pinaise vivement samedi !!!


Calomnie !  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Vaaahn, même si on a pas le lieu exact, on peut avoir au moins l'arrondissement ou le quartier et l'horaire de rdv pour :
> - le restau du samedi soir
> - le brunch du lundi matin.


Je vous indique tout ça dès que c'est réservé!

----------


## Maximelene

Quoi ? T'as pas encore réservé le restau ?! :runninggag:

----------


## Jezastrale

> Quoi ? T'as pas encore réservé le restau ?! :runninggag:


C'est la qu'on se rend compte que les numéros de téléphone vont être utiles ne serait-ce que pour savoir ou aller  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Vaaahn a sa secrétaire, qualifiée pour passer 50 appels consécutifs, en plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Yep, je n'ai QUE ça à faire !  ::o:

----------


## Vaaahn

> C'est la qu'on se rend compte que les numéros de téléphone vont être utiles ne serait-ce que pour savoir ou aller


Reste plus qu'a pas paumer mon téléphone ou oublier de le recharger  ::ninja::

----------


## Muan

C'est une sorte de dreamteam à la ligne 5 de l'irlsheet?

----------


## Jezastrale

> C'est une sorte de dreamteam à la ligne 5 de l'irlsheet? http://forum-images.hardware.fr/imag.../clooney12.gif


Dans la mesure ou Yoo figure à la ligne 5, ce n'est pas une sorte de, c'est la dream team.

----------


## Caf

Panda_ est dans le groupe, c'est pas possible.

----------


## Vaaahn

Oyé oyé braves canards!

Le restaurant est donc réservé et voici quelques petites précisions :
Pour pouvoir être sûr de faire rentrer tout le monde (~25 personnes), on devra se pointer pour le second service, donc vers 21h30 (pensez à bien manger le midi pour pouvoir attendre). On pourra toutefois se retrouver avant dans un bar pour faire un apéro  ::): Ils m'ont proposé de soit avoir un *menu unique* (plusieurs plats au choix quand même) pour tous (entrée+plat+dessert à 30€) soit de prendre *à la carte* (avec un minimum de entrée+plat ou plat+dessert), *mais pas de mix possible*, sachant que il n'y a pas de grosse réduction avec le menu. Je suis tenté par le menu unique pour la facilité de paiement (faire payer 25 gusses à la fin d'un resto avec des repas dépareillés et être sûr que personnes oublie rien, spa facile mvoyez), mais d'un autre côté si certain ne veulent pas manger 3 plats ou débourser autant (sisi, il y a de petites bourses chez les CPC ...).
Je vous demande votre avis là-dessus (pas de débats interminable, hein, juste ce que vous en pensez, je trancherais avec ça au final).
Dans le cas à la carte, vous avez intérêt à préparer carte bleue, chèque ou une porte-feuille rempli pour faire l'appoint, je ne fais pas crédit!

Je vous ferais un résumé sur les infos que j'ai des arrivées de chacun, ce soir.

----------


## Ellundrine

Je suis pas certains d’être la partout, mais le menu unique me va SI je suis présent.

----------


## Maximelene

Le menu unique risque de me faire un peu trop avec mon petit appétit, mais en même temps je suis sûr que certains seront ravis de voir un dessert de rab, et que ça ne sera pas perdu. Donc perso les deux me vont.

----------


## Bartinoob

Plutôt menu unique, pour avoir déjà fait des restos à 20+, si tout le monde prend un truc différent, ça devient vite le bordel pour payer.

----------


## Korbeil

> Panda_ est dans le groupe, c'est pas possible. http://lrc.l6m.org/images/smilies/happy2.png


Jalouse  ::trollface:: 




> Oyé oyé braves canards!
> 
> Le restaurant est donc réservé et voici quelques petites précisions :
> Pour pouvoir être sûr de faire rentrer tout le monde (~25 personnes), on devra se pointer pour le second service, donc vers 21h30 (pensez à bien manger le midi pour pouvoir attendre). On pourra toutefois se retrouver avant dans un bar pour faire un apéro Ils m'ont proposé de soit avoir un *menu unique* (plusieurs plats au choix quand même) pour tous (entrée+plat+dessert à 30€) soit de prendre *à la carte* (avec un minimum de entrée+plat ou plat+dessert), *mais pas de mix possible*, sachant que il n'y a pas de grosse réduction avec le menu. Je suis tenté par le menu unique pour la facilité de paiement (faire payer 25 gusses à la fin d'un resto avec des repas dépareillés et être sûr que personnes oublie rien, spa facile mvoyez), mais d'un autre côté si certain ne veulent pas manger 3 plats ou débourser autant (sisi, il y a de petites bourses chez les CPC ...).
> Je vous demande votre avis là-dessus (pas de débats interminable, hein, juste ce que vous en pensez, je trancherais avec ça au final).
> Dans le cas à la carte, vous avez intérêt à préparer carte bleue, chèque ou une porte-feuille rempli pour faire l'appoint, je ne fais pas crédit!
> 
> Je vous ferais un résumé sur les infos que j'ai des arrivées de chacun, ce soir.


Moi c'est comme vous voulez :D

----------


## Caf

La dreamteam c'est le groupe ou je suis.  :Cigare: 

Tain ça va nous revenir à une petite fortune l'histoire la, le restau à 30 balles, le paintball à 40 balles, la soirée qui va nous coûter dans les 50 balles. Sans compter les frais diverses et annexes. J'vais m'en rappeler de l'iRL GC, un macdo c'est bon aussi non ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Thimill

30 euros ? Grmpf, l'étudiant pauvre que je suis va se plaindre. :tired: 

Sinon, une autre chose importante ! 


*LES TITRES DE TRANSPORT !*

*=>Plan du RER<=*
Car pour aller chez moi c'est 2€60 RER B + 1€70 BUS 196, mais il y a moyen de faire ça pour bien moins cher.

3 choix possibles :
- On achète des *Carnets de Tickets* (10 tickets) et on partage dans la joie et la bonne humeur.
Pour chez Soibo : 20,80 €  le carnet Paris-Antony + 13,30 € le carnet metro-bus.
Pour chez Vaaahn : il est en zone 2 MAIS C'EST 20,80 € AUSSI AHAH.
Pour le dimanche (Paintball) : 45,20 € le carnet Paris-Cergy Préfecture + 13,30 € le carnet metro-bus mais prendre un Ticket Mobilis sera bien plus intéressant.


- Les *Tickets Jeunes* (pour les -26ans utilisable pour toute une journée) : 
Pour chez Soibo et pour le dimanche (Paintball) : 7,85 € (zone 1-5) pour voyager partout en Île-de-France.
Pour chez Vaaahn le samedi : 3,65 € pour faire zone 1-3. (YA PAS ZONE 1-2 LA !)


- *Tickets Mobilis* (ticket pour les +26 ans utilisable pour toute une journée) :
Pour les gens qui dorment chez Soibo : 10,85 € (zone 1-4) pour le samedi et vous pouvez bouger partout dans la zone 1 (Paris) jusqu'à la zone 4 (chez moi) mais je pense que prendre des carnets est plus intéressant si on bouge pas trop le samedi (et ça fera du rab pour le lundi)
Pour les gens qui dorment chez Vaaahn : 6,60 € (zone 1-2)
Pour le dimanche, pour aller jusqu'à Cergy (Paintball) : 15,65 € (zone 1-5) pour la journée car Cergy est en zone 5, mais du coup, pas sûr que ça soit vraiment intéressant. En fait si, vachement intéressant, parce qu'il y a piscine après et bar et rentrage maison.


Dans tous les cas, tous les -26 ans prendront un ticket jeune parce que c'est quand même le plus meilleur du mieux du best.

----------


## Caf

Comme tu veux Soïbo le TRAITRE.

----------


## Korbeil

> tl;dr


Tu serras mignon et tu le ferras pour moi  ::P: 

PS: pourquoi le plan du RER c'est un Gif ? I'a des trains-trains qui bougent en temps réel dessus ?  ::O:

----------


## Vaaahn

> ...


Rectification, je suis en zone 2 (station Laplace du RER B, au sud)!
Et merci beaucoup pour le récap co-traitre  :;):

----------


## Mr Slurp

S'pas forcément animé un gif hein.

----------


## Maximelene

Ca a plus grand intérêt si c'est pas animé :/

----------


## atavus

Putain, je suis d'accord avec maxi.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Nan mais le gif lorsqu'il à été inventé n'étais pas animable, ce n'est arrivé que deux ans plus tard, et il assez intéressant à utiliser lorsqu'on a pas besoin de beaucoup de couleurs, ce qui est le cas du plan de RER/Métro  :;): 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphic...rchange_Format

----------


## Lee Tchii

Dimanche on va sortir du paintball autour de 17h (confirmé par Ellu) donc on sera de retour sur Paris vers 18h, et comme la soirée commence à 19h, ça va être chaud la piscine pour ceux qui iront ^^'

----------


## Korbeil

> Ca a plus grand intérêt si c'est pas animé :/


+1

----------


## Caf

> Dimanche on va sortir du paintball autour de 17h (confirmé par Ellu) donc on sera de retour sur Paris vers 18h, et comme la soirée commence à 19h, ça va être chaud la piscine pour ceux qui iront ^^'


On ne peut pas virer l'animation "Piscine" !  ::o: 
Comment allons-nous arborer fièrement nos blessures de guerres sinon. (surtout voir les blessures de guerres infligés aux autres)  ::ninja::   :Cigare:

----------


## Ellundrine

Ha mais vous faite ce que vous voulez !
Tout est permis : Piscine, resto puis bar juste pour le digestif, pas piscine et bar direct pour boire la portion des copain, pas piscine glandage puis bar pour bouffer avec des gens  :^_^: 
Et oui les activitées sont un peu rapprochées, mais le bar nous laisse pas rester tard donc ca c'est un peu stacké ^^

---------- Post added at 15h13 ---------- Previous post was at 15h11 ----------

Sinon je bloque sur les avatar de Caf et maxi depuis ce matin. Maxi parce que je suis persuadé de connaitre cette charmante jeune fille (Si on me dis que c'est une actrice de pr0N, je me jette du 2eme etage sur le champ), Caf parce que quand je le verrais IRL, ej ne pourrais pas me sortir cette image de chat / pain de mie de la tête. 
Halp !

----------


## Muan

Je crois que la nuance de "dream-team" n'a pas été bien saisie, comme je suis sympa je vous donne un indice : 

Sinon à votre convenance pour le resto.

----------


## Maximelene

> Sinon je bloque sur les avatar de Caf et maxi depuis ce matin. Maxi parce que je suis persuadé de connaitre cette charmante jeune fille (Si on me dis que c'est une actrice de pr0N, je me jette du 2eme etage sur le champ


Sarah Ellen (merci à Maderone qui men a parlé).

C'est... ben, personne, en fait. Je crois qu'elle est connue parce qu'elle fait des trucs avec sa bouche sur internet.

----------


## Maderone

Avec ces sourcils !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMB5TKW0xDM

Enfin, elle était jeune là, maintenant elle fait d'autres trucs, surement tout aussi merdique :D

/HS

----------


## Ellundrine

Ces pro du deterage de truc sur le net

----------


## Guitou

Pour samedi soir menu unique, c'est moins prise de tête.

Vivement en tout cas.

----------


## Caf

> Je crois que la nuance de "dream-team" n'a pas été bien saisie, comme je suis sympa je vous donne un indice : 
> http://forum-images.hardware.fr/imag.../1/tagazou.gif
> Sinon à votre convenance pour le resto.


Enc.....é !

----------


## Jezastrale

> Je crois que la nuance de "dream-team" n'a pas été bien saisie, comme je suis sympa je vous donne un indice : 
> http://forum-images.hardware.fr/imag.../1/tagazou.gif
> Sinon à votre convenance pour le resto.


C'est parce que tu parles mal anglais stou.

----------


## Aldrasha

Menu unique pour moi c'est parfait.

C'est toujours prévu du côté que tu m'avais dit Vaaahn ?

----------


## Vaaahn

Oyez oyez!!!

Petit récap pas à la bourre!

1) Vous trouverez les infos des arrivées/départs des gens poru l'IRL dans le second onglet du doodle de Soibo (soit ici).
N'hésitez pas à compléter/corriger si besoin est, et merci de pas le pourrir pour le garder lisible.

2) Je vais pas vous cacher que j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle. Le samedi, la ballade dans le jardin des Plantes/quai de Seine/rue Saint Denis, c'est pas gagné, du moins ça se décidera en live. Météo pas top tout le week end (bienvenue à Paris) donc prévoyez les K-way et les bottes les kids.
On laissera le temps à ceux qui arrivent le samedi midi d'aller dans leurs squat respectif et de poser leurs affaires. On pourra se retrouver par exemple vers 15h Devant la station de RER B Denfert Rochereau pour se retrouver dans Paris et tâter la météo. On verra si on pourra marcher au grand air. Ensuite on ira chercher Caf à 17h30 gare d'Austerlitz. Ensuite on a encore un peu de temps à occuper.
=> D'ailleurs si vous avez des idées sur des solutions de repli si il pleut, je suis preneur.

3) Pour le samedi soir, RDV 20h devant la station du RER B Denfert Rochereau pour un apéro dans le coin, et 21h15 direction le restaurant.
Après le restaurant, pour les lopettes, c'est direction leur plumard, pour les autres c'est bar à bière non loin du restaurant jusqu'à tard (Ellun me dit 5h, leur site me dit 4h). bref, une bonne soirée à prendre les premier RER/métro voir noctiliens ou taxi pour les impatients.

3) Pour le samedi soir, c'est toujours bon pour le resto. Au vu des avis lu et entendu, j'ai acté pour la formule 30€ entrée/plat/dessert. J'ai le menu (et demandé qqes changement), dans tout les cas il y en aura pour tous les gouts (quoi qu'un poil gras en tendance générale, mais c'est pour prendre des force pour le dimanche  :;): ).

3) Pour le brunch, je vous demanderais de revérifier le doodle si l'avis noté dans la colonne du brunch vous va toujours. Vous inquiétez pas, je réserverais pour 13h, minimum (je vous reconfirmerais).

Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas si j'ai fais encore des oublis.


EDIT 16/05@01h : On retrouvera Muan plus tard, on s'occupera toute l'après midi, jusqu'à aller chercher Caf ... on est vraiement obligé d'aller le cherche çui là?  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

Tu as des précisions sur le samedi aprem et une heure de rdv pour le resto le soir ?

----------


## Vaaahn

> Tu as des précisions sur le samedi aprem et une heure de rdv pour le resto le soir ?


Update faite :3

----------


## Caf

Owi attendez moi.  ::cry::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Sinon on attend au chaud dans ton appart et on laisse les autres au froid.
Aussi. :x

----------


## Maximelene

Nan mais Caf, le mec qui fait chier jusqu'au bout et oblige tous les autres à aller le chercher.

Il arrive en train ? Ça va être fun d'avoir tous les CPC à l'attendre à la gare  ::P:

----------


## Jezastrale

Franchement moi c'est l'un de mes meilleurs souvenirs d'IRL, tous les FY à l'époque qui m'attendaient sur un quai de gare à 3h du mat' (merci le train en retard de 5h...). 

Sinon pour l'idée de ballade s'il pleut : les catacombes, l'entrée est à Denfert (après je suis pas sure qu'on vous retrouve tous le soir  :;): ).

----------


## Caf

Merde moi qui aime la discrétion dans les lieux publique, j'suis foutu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Franchement moi c'est l'un de mes meilleurs souvenirs d'IRL, tous les FY à l'époque qui m'attendaient sur un quai de gare à 3h du mat' (merci le train en retard de 5h...).


Oui mais c'est toi, donc ça gène pas d'aller t'attendre à la gare. Mais Caf quoi, merde !  ::o:

----------


## Caf

> Oui mais c'est toi, donc ça gène pas d'aller t'attendre à la gare. Mais Caf quoi, merde !


On le sait que t'es venu à l'iRL pour négocier de la gonzesse, pas besoin de le rabâcher sans cesse.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ellundrine

> On le sait que t'es venu à l'iRL pour négocier de la gonzesse, pas besoin de le rabâcher sans cesse.


Oula oula, c'est quoi cette histoire ? Je vous rappel que MOI j'ai réservé des gonzesses au dernier bar, j'ai un deal avec le gérant de l'hotel juste en face, donc vous êtes priés de ne pas ramener votre came à l'IRL. Merci.

Sinon pour le détail du programme, je suis ok pour tout, mais j'ai 14 millions de trucs à faire de mon coté d'ici Dimanche, donc je ne sais pas à partir de quel moment je vais me greffer sur vos plans. Le resto / boire est pratiquement certains ceci dit.

----------


## Caf

> Oula oula, c'est quoi cette histoire ? Je vous rappel que MOI j'ai réservé des gonzesses au dernier bar, j'ai un deal avec le gérant de l'hotel juste en face, donc vous êtes priés de ne pas ramener votre came à l'IRL. Merci.
> 
> Sinon pour le détail du programme, je suis ok pour tout, mais j'ai 14 millions de trucs à faire de mon coté d'ici Dimanche, donc je ne sais pas à partir de quel moment je vais me greffer sur vos plans. Le resto / boire est pratiquement certains ceci dit.


Dans ce cas la, je peux faire un petite exception, merci bien mon bon Ellun, c'est trop d'attention.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> On le sait que t'es venu à l'iRL pour négocier de la gonzesse, pas besoin de le rabâcher sans cesse.


Je crois pas que Jezastrale rentre dans mes critères, elle est majeure.




> Oula oula, c'est quoi cette histoire ? Je vous rappel que MOI j'ai réservé des gonzesses au dernier bar, j'ai un deal avec le gérant de l'hotel juste en face, donc vous êtes priés de ne pas ramener votre came à l'IRL. Merci.


Ah mais si tu fournis, aucun soucis du coup.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Il arrive en train ? Ça va être fun d'avoir tous les CPC à l'attendre à la gare


On lui fera une haie d'honneur sur le quai 

Spoiler Alert! 


et préparez les tomates surtout!!!

----------


## Ellundrine

Et les oeufs. C'est important les oeufs.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ya pleins de musées à Paris sinon  ::ninja:: 
Parce que les catacombes, c'est génial, mais il fait 12°. Et c'est long. Et glissant. Et ya des rats. Et des artéfacts bizarres.

Venir chercher une fille au train à 3h du matin, ça me parait logique hein  ::o:

----------


## Ellundrine

Bah le principal problème des Cata, c'est que c'est étroit. Et pour y avoir déjà fait un tour, je ne passe pas partout. Mais genre VRAIMENT PAS.

----------


## Maximelene

J'aimerais bien faire les catacombes, j'ai jamais vu ça  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

Bah go Ascalon et fais pas chier  :^_^:

----------


## Jezastrale

> Je crois pas que Jezastrale rentre dans mes critères, elle est majeure.


L'autre qui ose pas dire vieille.

----------


## Ellundrine

HAHAHAHAHA ! 

@Maxi : Je préfère les toit de Paris perso. 1 parce que c'est plus facile pour moi et  2 tu vois plus de trucs :!p

----------


## Vaaahn

> Ya pleins de musées à Paris sinon 
> Parce que les catacombes, c'est génial, mais il fait 12°. Et c'est long. Et glissant. Et ya des rats. Et des artéfacts bizarres.


J'y pensais aussi, juste à trouver des expos sympa.
Ah et pour les catacombes, il parait qu'il faut pas être claustro.



> Bah go Ascalon et fais pas chier


(et ya pas Kohler à Paris \o/)



> @Maxi : Je préfère les toit de Paris perso. 1 parce que c'est plus facile pour moi et  2 tu vois plus de trucs :!p


M'enfin sil il pleut et qu'il y a de l'orage, les toits ça peut être ... funky  ::rolleyes:: 
Mais si t'as des coins pour visiter les toits de Paris je suis preneur  :;):

----------


## Muan

C'est dommage que le PSG n'ait pas attendu une semaine pour fêter son titre, on aurait eu des animations gratuites  ::sad::

----------


## Thimill

Au pire on peut la faire nous-même l'animation, genre aller à l'ambassade allemande, tout casser, faire des tag partout avec des messages haineux et violents "Bief = Zerg", "Bief retourne en T2", "Aska bief = Mur de berlin", "Avant c'était mirador, maintenant c'est chariot à flèche" et chanter des "Si t'es fier d'être vizu tape dans tes mains ! clap clap !"

 :B):

----------


## Caf

> Au pire on peut la faire nous-même l'animation, genre aller à l'ambassade allemande, tout casser, faire de tag partout des messages haineux et violents "Bief = Zerg", "Bief retourne en T2", "Aska bief = Mur de berlin", "Avant c'était mirador, maintenant c'est chariot à flèche" et chanter des "Si t'es fier d'être vizu tape dans tes mains ! clap clap !"


Je vote pour ce canards de bon goût !

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'imagine déjà comment les médias couvriraient l’évènement  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

> Au pire on peut la faire nous-même l'animation, genre aller à l'ambassade allemande, tout casser, faire de tag partout des messages haineux et violents "Bief = Zerg", "Bief retourne en T2", "Aska bief = Mur de berlin", "Avant c'était mirador, maintenant c'est chariot à flèche" et chanter des "Si t'es fier d'être vizu tape dans tes mains ! clap clap !"


Haha, ça peut être fun !

----------


## Maximelene

> Au pire on peut la faire nous-même l'animation, genre aller à l'ambassade allemande, tout casser, faire de tag partout des messages haineux et violents "Bief = Zerg", "Bief retourne en T2", "Aska bief = Mur de berlin", "Avant c'était mirador, maintenant c'est chariot à flèche" et chanter des "Si t'es fier d'être vizu tape dans tes mains ! clap clap !"


De quoi donner une nouvelle jeunesse aux reportages télévisés sur la violence liée aux jeux vidéo !  ::o:

----------


## Korbeil

> C'est dommage que le PSG n'ait pas attendu une semaine pour fêter son titre, on aurait eu des animations gratuites


 ::wub::

----------


## Ellundrine

Bon l'orga est finie !
J'ai réglé les ultimes détails ce midi, il manque plus que vos fesses sur Paris.

Comme les CPC c'est les meilleurs (cet avis est purement objectif), je compte sur vous pour rouler sur tout le monde au Paintball et boire 3 fois plus de substance alcoolisé quelconque (le diesel compte) au Bar.

----------


## Maximelene

> Comme les CPC c'est les meilleurs (cet avis est purement objectif), je compte sur vous pour rouler sur tout le monde au Paintball


On réussira à rien sans l'aide de nos canadiens  ::(:

----------


## Guitou

> Au pire on peut la faire nous-même l'animation, genre aller à l'ambassade allemande, tout casser, faire de tag partout des messages haineux et violents "Bief = Zerg", "Bief retourne en T2", "Aska bief = Mur de berlin", "Avant c'était mirador, maintenant c'est chariot à flèche" et chanter des "Si t'es fier d'être vizu tape dans tes mains ! clap clap !"


Troller des allemands sans risque de ban forums/GW2 ? Waow !  ::love:: 

Ok y'a risque de ban IRL...

----------


## perco79

> Au pire on peut la faire nous-même l'animation, genre aller à l'ambassade allemande, tout casser, faire de tag partout des messages haineux et violents "Bief = Zerg", "Bief retourne en T2", "Aska bief = Mur de berlin", "Avant c'était mirador, maintenant c'est chariot à flèche" et chanter des "Si t'es fier d'être vizu tape dans tes mains ! clap clap !"


Ah ah ah... tu m'as fait rêver Thimill.

----------


## Caf

> On réussira à rien sans l'aide de nos canadiens


Faux, on a l'un des ses représentant canadiens dans le groupe : Muan [CaSu]  ::trollface::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Au pire on peut la faire nous-même l'animation, genre aller à l'ambassade allemande, tout casser, faire des tag partout avec des messages haineux et violents "Bief = Zerg", "Bief retourne en T2", "Aska bief = Mur de berlin", "Avant c'était mirador, maintenant c'est chariot à flèche" et chanter des "Si t'es fier d'être vizu tape dans tes mains ! clap clap !"


On faire comme eux aussi  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> Devant la station de RER B Denfert Rochereau pour se retrouver dans Paris


De mon expérience des grandes villes, et elle est grande  ::trollface::  il y a un paquet de sorties dans une station de métro, surtout une qui est grande. Donc je veux bien un point de rendez-vous genre précis !

Et c'était où le post qui expliquait pour les transports en commun ?

Edit : j'ai retrouvé :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/77...=1#post6657337

J'ai rien compris.  ::wacko::

----------


## Vaaahn

> De mon expérience des grandes villes, et elle est grande  il y a un paquet de sorties dans une station de métro, surtout une qui est grande. Donc je veux bien un point de rendez-vous genre précis !


Je suis d'accord, surtout la station Denfert qui est une station RER et Métro.
A ceci près que je parle bien de la station de RER qui, dans les deux sens, a la même sortie qui nous amène devant le parvis de la station.
Et si vous voulez vous rassurer, la sortie dont je parle est celle à côté du café Oz de Denfert.

----------


## Zepolak

Bon et l'autre question que Muan a sorti en MP mais qui me taraude : comment on se douche après le paintball ?

----------


## Jezastrale

> Bon et l'autre question que Muan a sorti en MP mais qui me taraude : comment on se douche après le paintball ?


Moi qui croyait qu'Ellundrine vous avait subrepticement proposé d'aller à la piscine après le paintball pour cette raison précise : parce que dans une piscine il y a des douches  ::P:  

Sinon oui à Denfert, devant la gare RER il y a un parvis et c'est assez inratable comme point de RDV (mais de toute façon vous avez tous filé votre numéro de tel à Vaaahn et vice versa non ?)

----------


## Thimill

Pour ceux qui dorment chez moi, dans le doute, ceux qui dorment par terre, prenez un sac de couchage, on sait jamais ! Pas sûr d'en avoir pour tout le monde !

----------


## MonsieurLuge

'tain, c'est con que je ne puisse pas venir. Ça m'aurait bien tenté votre IRL.
:tristesse:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Moi qui croyait qu'Ellundrine vous avait subrepticement proposé d'aller à la piscine après le paintball pour cette raison précise : parce que dans une piscine il y a des douches  
> 
> Sinon oui à Denfert, devant la gare RER il y a un parvis et c'est assez inratable comme point de RDV (mais de toute façon vous avez tous filé votre numéro de tel à Vaaahn et vice versa non ?)


Pour la piscine, je l'avais aussi compris comme tel. Mais au vu du timing ultra serré, je suis perplexe.

Pour les numéro j'ai tout le monde, si jamais je ne vous ai pas renvoyé de message, dites le moi ici. Enfin j'ai tout le monde, non j'ai pas tout le monde, il m'en manque un ... un certain traître originel ...

----------


## Caf

J'ai le numéro du TRAITRE, du VRAI.  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Slurp

Si il à pas changé depuis notre première rencontre il y a 4 ans, je l'ai aussi  ::trollface::

----------


## Ellundrine

Vaaaanh a bien résumé : Le but était d'aller se decrasser à la piscine, mais on va avoir un timing sérré.

Perso j'irais me doucher chez moi (avec ceux qui auront le courage de me suivre MOUHAHAHAHAHA), je vais essayer de voir si je vous trouve une solution.

----------


## Caf

Pas besoin de se doucher hooooooooo, on est des geeks, des vrai, pas besoin d'aller se doucher pffffffffff.

----------


## Ellundrine

Y'a plusieurs option : Se jeter dans une fontaine, dans les arrosoirs automatique, ou même la seine !
Sinon y'a des douches municipales, mais elles sont fermées le dimanche. Ou alors pour 1E, y'a surement moyen d'aller squatter les douches de la piscine de chatelet.

---------- Post added at 10h14 ---------- Previous post was at 10h05 ----------

La piscine des Halles est en rénovation, il y en a une ici : 19, rue de Pontoise 75005 PARIS. C'est pas très loin du bar (5 station de metro a tout péter), et vous devriez pouvoir vous doucher pour pas cher (Par contre c'est des douches communes et non mixtes, si y'en a qui marche en Canard en revenant, je promet de ne rien dire)

----------


## perco79

Y'en a qui vont être content, ça va sentir le poney.

----------


## Caf

> Y'en a qui vont être content, ça va sentir le poney.


Le taureau même ainsi que pour certaines la vache.  ::ninja::

----------


## Iluzis

> ou même la seine !


Y'a un endroit pour prendre une douche après le bain de seine ?

----------


## Thimill

Mais le traître originel, le JUDAS, c'est pas Koops ? Je suis que le second moi !

Et non Slurp, il a pas changé...  ::P:

----------


## Caf

> Mais le traître originel, le JUDAS, c'est pas Koops ? Je suis que le second moi !
> 
> Et non Slurp, il a pas changé...


Les traîtres le sont car on les regrette, pour les autres ben...  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

... ils sont dans le cas de Caf  ::trollface::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Mais le traître originel, le JUDAS, c'est pas Koops ? Je suis que le second moi !

----------


## Caf

> ... ils sont dans le cas de Caf


Putain de gros enc...é de gros batard.

----------


## atavus

> Pas besoin de se doucher hooooooooo, on est des geeks, des vrai, pas besoin d'aller se doucher pffffffffff. http://lrc.l6m.org/images/smilies/rahh.gif

----------


## Caf

Bon je vais tenter de prendre le train de 9h du mat au lieu de celui de 10h45, ce qui me ferait arriver à 14h au lieu de 17h30, on se tient au jus par tel les boyz. A tout à l'heure les palmipèdes !  :Cigare:

----------


## Thimill

Okokok, qui sont les CPC qui ne veulent pas que leur tête soit dans l'album sur GC ?
Envoyez moi un mp !

----------


## Guitou

Moi j'ai rien contre, je viens juste poster pour dire que c'était énorme de découvrir cette brochette de CPC IRL.

----------


## Caf

> Okokok, qui sont les CPC qui ne veulent pas que leur tête soit dans l'album sur GC ?
> Envoyez moi un mp !


Déjà file nous l'ensemble des toffs en private (comme Corben a fait), ensuite pour ceux qui veulent que ça reste privé chez GC ben le dire simplement ici et on partagera pas les photos ou ils sont dessus non ? C'est dommage il y a forcement à chaque fois plusieurs personnes sur chaque photo.  ::'(: 

Mais bon déjà si au moins ceux qui y étaient, pourraient avoir à chaque fois un exemplaire de l'ensemble des photos c'est un minimum non ?

----------


## Iluzis

Une fat IRL, merci à tous pour votre bonne humeur, à Soibo pour la cabane au fond de la fausse et à vanache pour l'orga du samedi  ::): 
Ha, et aussi à caf pour m'avoir défendu contre vents et marées  ::wub::

----------


## Thimill

Plus jamais un p*tain de poulet ! Plus jamais !  ::(:

----------


## Iluzis

C'est dur à nettoyer ?

----------


## Thimill

C'est chiant, ouais, très chiant. Et j'avais pas la foi de la faire hier soir.

----------


## Iluzis

Pourtant t'as un lave vaisselle  ::o:

----------


## Caf

> Pourtant t'as un lave vaisselle


Il n'y a pas pensé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Aura t'on droit à la photo de la confrontation Zepo/Caf?  ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

Raaah merde, c'est moi qui les ai vu en premier et j'y ai même pas pensé  ::o: 

Edit : J'ai rien dit finalement

----------


## purEcontact

Je veux pas dire mais aldra commence à balancer des dossiers à ses contacts via steam  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Aldrasha

J'espère que t'as profité, c'était le dernier message que je t'envoyais.

----------


## Caf

Ha, il devait le garder pour lui.  ::ninja::  (sinon Soïbo je suis sur dropbox, need le lien de tes albums)

----------


## Zepolak

> Je veux pas dire mais aldra commence à balancer des dossiers à ses contacts via steam .


J'aimerais connaître une partie des dossiers !




> Aura t'on droit à la photo de la confrontation Zepo/Caf?


Je pense que ça devait être 3 à 2 quand les autres sont arrivés, mais c'est Hurkrite qui a perdu par KO  ::ninja::

----------


## Thimill

Demain Caf, là j'ai la flemme. Bonne nuit.  ::P:

----------


## Caf

> Je pense que ça devait être 3 à 2 quand les autres sont arrivés, mais c'est Hurkrite qui a perdu par KO


Il est pas passé loin de la noyade d'ailleurs.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> J'aimerais connaître une partie des dossiers !


Une vague histoire de jeunes renardes.  ::P:

----------


## Iluzis

> Une vague histoire de jeunes renardes.


Et de grande crosse. 'Fin voilà, un truc assez flou au final  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

Hum... Comment vous dire... ?  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

"Allez tous vous faire *****" ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Hum... Comment vous dire... ?


Tu vois ça avec troma, c'est lui qui a fait tourner  ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Hum... Comment vous dire... ?


Nous aussi on t'adore  :^_^:

----------


## Aldrasha

Toujours pas de nouvelles photos cachées quelque part ?

----------


## Caf

> Toujours pas de nouvelles photos cachées quelque part ?


Toujours pas.

----------


## Aldrasha

On frôle le scandale là quand même.
Donnez moi des noms, je vais commencer à penser à des moyens de pression.

----------


## Caf

Soïbo le gros enfoiré de bâtard de traître et Ellundrine.

----------


## Eurok

Mince trop tard pour viendre ! Le site extérieur pour le paintball est à deux pas de chez wam !

----------


## Maximelene

> Mince trop tard pour viendre !


Bah ouais, un an, quand même !

C'est dommage, avec quelqu'un habitant dans le coin, on ne se serait peut-être pas perdus.  ::ninja::

----------


## ivanoff

On ne sait pas perdu, on a juste choisi de voir le voisinage avant d'aller au paintball.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Boulets ...
Il parle du paintball outdoor, et on était en salle.
D'ailleurs, Zepo, c'est quand qu'on voit ce que ta go-pro a filmé ce jour là ?

----------


## ivanoff

Je crois qu'au final il n'avait pas filmé.

----------


## Eurok

> Bah ouais, un an, quand même !
> 
> C'est dommage, avec quelqu'un habitant dans le coin, on ne se serait peut-être pas perdus.


Oh mince je n'avais pas vérifié la date ... désolé pour ce fail !

----------


## Vaaahn

> On ne sait pas perdu, on a juste choisi de voir le voisinage avant d'aller au paintball.


On s'était échauffé avec une petite marche  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

Tain j'ai cru que c'était une nouvelle irl. Je m'etais dit "Chic une nouvelle irl".  ::XD::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Faudrait se faire ça, de préférence pas pendant l'IRL ME 3  ::o:

----------


## Bartinoob

En voilà une riche idée, ça fera une occase de revoir le(s) traître(s)  ::ninja::

----------

